# Resurrection City 1: The Adventure of the Sealed Room



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 22, 2004)

*Sunday, 23 April, 1893*
Andrew Miller, Anglican pastor of St. Nicholas’ church in the Essex town of Loughton, received a visit from one Arthur Pellgraine, a parishioner at his church, after the Sunday service.  Pellgraine looked quite agitated, though whether for good or ill Pastor Miller could not say.  Pellgraine was a slight young man, with brownish-blond hair and small wire-rimmed spectacles.  

"There is a matter at my home which may require some looking into.  As a faithful and God-fearing man, I believe that the power of the Anglican Church may be needed.  Pastor, as a man I can trust, I ask you if you will please meet me at my home at 7 o’clock this evening."

*****

*Friday, 21 April, 1893*
Aiolos Shaw checks his post one morning and finds he has received a letter from Arthur Pellgraine.  After a moment, he has jogged his memory and recalled Pellgraine as a young, rather bookish man he met one day a few months before in the Reading Room at the British Museum.  Pellgraine had taken an interest in some of Aiolos’ researches, and engaged him in conversation.   

In the letter, he asked Mr. Shaw to meet him Sunday evening at 7 o’clock at his home, Pellgraine Hall, in the town of Loughton, about forty-five minutes’ train ride to the northeast of London.

*****

*Friday, 21 April, 1893*
Trevor MacAllistair, the Baron Walsingham, looked through the mail his housekeeper brought in on this morning and found a letter from Arthur Pellgraine, who was a distant cousin of his.  Andrea Pellgraine, the grandmother of Arthur, was sister to Trevor’s grandmother Sarah.  In the letter, Arthur asks him to meet him at his estate in Loughton at 7 o’clock Sunday evening.

*****

*Sunday, 23 April, 1893*
After returning home from church on Sunday morning, Inspector Jamison O. Diggory had a visitor.  The youngish, dark-haired man introduced himself as Frater DEDI.  After he is shown in and seats himself, he speaks further.

"My name is not important.  What is important is the interests I represent.  I, sir, am a member of the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn, and come to you with a problem and a proposition.  A young man named Pellgraine has contacted us, and told us he wishes to share knowledge with us.  In return, he asks for admission to our Order.  But not just admission!  No, Pellgraine wishes to be admitted directly to the Inner Order, a degree which takes some members years to attain.  I wish you to accompany to his home to investigate this knowledge, and to determine if it is worth our time.  If it is indeed, I am prepared to offer you, as well, a membership in the Order.  I believe that such a membership could interest one of such… esoteric studies as yourself?  Please, do this thing, I ask you as a fellow son of Hibernia.  Should you accept, meet me at the Great Eastern Rail Station in Bethnal Green at half-past 5 this evening."


----------



## JimAde (Apr 22, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *Friday, 21 April, 1893*
> Trevor MacAllistair, the Baron Walsingham, looked through the mail his housekeeper brought in on this morning and found a letter from Arthur Pellgraine, who was a distant cousin of his. Andrea Pellgraine, the grandmother of Arthur, was sister to Trevor’s grandmother Sarah. In the letter, Arthur asks him to meet him at his estate in Loughton at 7 o’clock Sunday evening.



Trevor tapped his fingers thoughtfully on the letter he held.  _I haven't seen Arthure since we were boys_, he thinks.  _The London season is approaching, I suppose I could make an early start of it._

"Bridey," he called to his maid.  "Start packing a case for me.  I'm going on a visit.  Pack for a week."  He walked to his writing desk and sat in the ornate Queen Anne chair he favored.  Taking a piece of his personalized stationery and a gold-tipped fountain pen, he quickly composed a reply.  The regular post wouldn't get the reply back to Arthur in time.  He'd have to use a courier.
My Dear Arthur,

It was wonderful to hear from you.  I hope all is well with you.  I shall be pleased to join you on Sunday evening, though I can't imagine what has prompted the invitation after so many years.

  -Your obedient servant
           Trevor MacAllistair Baron Walsingam​He addressed and sealed the envelope, then brought it to his butler.  "Cooper, Please see that this gets to Loughton today or tomorrow.  Use that Bale fellow if he's available.  And let Ferris know we're driving to Loughton on Sunday.  Thank you."

Whistling a popular music hall tune, Trevor bounded up the sweeping staircase to prepare for his journey.

***
After services at his local Walsingham parish, Trevor boarded his surrey and settled himself for the ride to Loughton.  He rapped the roof of the carriage with his silver-topped walking stick.  With a quiet "Giddup, now," from the driver Ferris they jerked forward and were on their way.  Trevor lifted the first of a large stack of newspapers in various languages from the seat next to him.  He always started with the _Stuttgart Zeitung_.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 22, 2004)

Jamison's eyes grow wide at the offer.  _The Golden Dawn?  Well, yes, I'd surely be interested in that opportunity._  "Well, certainly.  I'd be more than happy to take a look at Mr. Pellgraine's house with you.  I trust that everything here is tip-top and on the up-and-up?  That is, we shan't be breaking...too many laws?"  Smiling and not waiting for an answer, he offers Frater DEDI a hand.  "Half-five then at the Great Eastern Rail Station, Bethnal Green."

Jamison then makes arrangements to be at the station at 5:15 pm.  He spends the rest of his time studying some Kant, cleaning his revolver, and sharpening his bowie knife.  _Can't be too careful, after all._


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 22, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *Sunday, 23 April, 1893*
> Andrew Miller, Anglican pastor of St. Nicholas’ church in the Essex town of Loughton, received a visit from one Arthur Pellgraine, a parishioner at his church, after the Sunday service.  Pellgraine looked quite agitated, though whether for good or ill Pastor Miller could not say.  Pellgraine was a slight young man, with brownish-blond hair and small wire-rimmed spectacles.
> 
> "There is a matter at my home which may require some looking into.  As a faithful and God-fearing man, I believe that the power of the Anglican Church may be needed.  Pastor, as a man I can trust, I ask you if you will please meet me at my home at 7 o’clock this evening."




Andrew sits young Arthur down in a chair and pours some tea for both of them. Listening to the distraught man, Andrew nods his head in understanding "*Oh course, oh course dear fellow, I would be more then happy to lend a hand. We are all Gods children after all, and I would be beholding to help any church member in their time of need. Please now, can you tell me a bit more there lad? Anything additional you could say, to the nature of your troubles might go a long way in any assistants I might be able to leand.*” 

[OCC sense motive +11 to get a feel about what he might want]


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 23, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> *Friday, 21 April, 1893*
> Aiolos Shaw checks his post one morning and finds he has received a letter from Arthur Pellgraine.  After a moment, he has jogged his memory and recalled Pellgraine as a young, rather bookish man he met one day a few months before in the Reading Room at the British Museum.  Pellgraine had taken an interest in some of Aiolos' researches, and engaged him in conversation.
> 
> In the letter, he asked Mr. Shaw to meet him Sunday evening at 7 o'clock at his home, Pellgraine Hall, in the town of Loughton, about forty-five minutes' train ride to the northeast of London.




Considering the letter for a moment, _to get a letter, an invitation no less, from Pellgraine so long since we met, indeed odd._  Stuffing the letter in his leather jacket, he continues on to his office at the University.

Upon entering his office, he drapes his jacket across the back of his chair, drops into its cushioned seat, props his feet upon the desk and pulls out his pipe for a puff.

**** Sunday ****

Having settled upon what he assumes to be a clean shirt from his office and some slacks, Aiolos checks the time on his old pocket watch - 5:49 - _bah, already going to get to the train station late._  Grabbing his leather jacket from the coatrack, he hurries out of his office to catch the train up to Loughton, only to return a minute later to hurridly grab his journal and hat and once again rush off.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Anything additional you could say, to the nature of your troubles might go a long way in any assistants I might be able to leand.[/b]




"Of course, forgive my curtness." Arthur sips his tea and continues.  "There have long been tales circulating among the servants at my manor house of bizarre sounds and things, harmless phenomena, to be sure.  Now, of course, as an enlightened gentleman of the Nineteenth Century, I am disinclined to believe in such things.  But the Pellgraine in me is reluctant to completely discount the possibility of their existence.  This evening, I am having a party of fellows from London up to take a look at the place.  Given these occurrences, Father, I wish merely to have the strength of God to rely on should things, heaven forbid, go awry."

[Your Sense Motive check reveals that he means what he says - he is genuinely curious]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 23, 2004)

Inspector Diggory arrives at the train station promptly at 5:15.  He reads one of his books for a few minutes until Frater DEDI shows up, arriving in an expensive-looking coach and tipping the driver handsomely.  He's wearing a respectable suit and top hat, and he carries a cane.  He walks over to the inspector and tips his hat towards him.  "Good evening, Inspector Diggory.  Promptly on time and even a bit early, I see.  Admirable traits, indeed."

The train itself doesn't depart for a quarter-hour, and until that time DEDI and Diggory engage themselves in conversation about Irish politics, the artifacts found at Lydney, the occult, and other matters of interest.

The train is a bit late, pulling into the station at about 5:48.  The two men present their tickets and board the train, DEDI still talking excitedly about Ireland.  As the final people board the train, a man clad in the leather jacket of an explorer runs at full speed into the station, hurriedly presenting his tickets.  He's the last man to board the train, but board it he has.

The train steams off, heading along an elevated line directly south of Hare Street, between the boroughs of Whitechapel and Bethnal Green.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 23, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Of course, forgive my curtness." Arthur sips his tea and continues.  "There have long been tales circulating among the servants at my manor house of bizarre sounds and things, harmless phenomena, to be sure.  Now, of course, as an enlightened gentleman of the Nineteenth Century, I am disinclined to believe in such things.  But the Pellgraine in me is reluctant to completely discount the possibility of their existence.  This evening, I am having a party of fellows from London up to take a look at the place.  Given these occurrences, Father, I wish merely to have the strength of God to rely on should things, heaven forbid, go awry."
> 
> [Your Sense Motive check reveals that he means what he says - he is genuinely curious]




Andrew nods his head in sympathy “*Yes I can indeed see a cause for corner my man. I will indeed be there tonight, but I am positive that it will be discovered to be the work of some prankster or disgruntled servant. We are on the verge of the 20th century and the mysteries of the world have mostly been solved or at least explained away. The devil does not run lose on the world as he once did, we can safely assume this I assure you*” He will finish his tea, and make small talk Arthur until he leaves. 

Cleaning up his flat, he also reads over Mathew for an hour or two, and thinks about what a sad state the world is in where such hooligans can run free and terrorize a normally rational man with such foolishness.  

That night, he will head to Arthur’s manor, taking a boogie if possible (he has a substantial saving after all) and try and arrive right on time. Dressed in a dark suit and hat, he will also bring his Bible and cross, only as moral support for Arthur.  

[OCC – hehehe in for a big surprise I am sure]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 24, 2004)

Diggory, DEDI, and the newcomer, an adventurer by the name of Aiolos Shaw, make small talk until the train arrives.  At about 6:35 the train clatters into the Loughton station.  DEDI has a coach waiting at the station, and he ushers Inspector Diggory in before him.  "As you are also summoned to the Pellgraine estate, you are more than welcome to share the ride," he tells Mr. Shaw.

Shortly before 7 o'clock, the coach clatters along the curving approach-road to Pellgraine Hall.  Romanesque statuary, images of cavorting fauns and mythical personae, beautifully carved yet eerie in the twilight, line the road.  You pull up to the gates of Pellgraine Hall, which are tugged open by a surly-looking groundskeeper, and clatter under the wrought-iron archway bearing the French motto 'Arcadie'.  Then the house itself looms into view, an impressive but yet modest home befitting a minor nobleman such as Pellgraine.  The coach pulls up on the lawn, the three men exit it, and DEDI tips the driver.

"Welcome, gentlemen, to my own Arcadia!"  A blond man, bespectacled and slight, gestures around him.  It seems you are not the first to arrive - already present are a smartly-dressed man, evidently a member of the highest ranks of the upper class, and a man of the cloth, clad in dark clothes.

"I, of course, am Arthur Pellgraine.  Welcome, Frater DEDI, and who is this with you?  And Mr. Shaw, I see.  I trust you've been well since our last meeting?"  He gestures toward the well-dressed man and the priest.  "Allow me to introduce my cousin, Trevor McAllistair, the Baron Walsingham, and our local priest, Andrew Miller."


----------



## JimAde (Apr 24, 2004)

Trevor executes a short bow and shakes each man's hand in turn, giving them each an embossed introduction card bearing his name, title and mailing address.

"A pleasure to meet you all," he says with a charming smile.  "I trust you had a pleasant journey up from the city?  You must tell us all the latest news.  We get the papers down here, of course, but it's not the same, is it Arthur?"


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 24, 2004)

Aiolos gives a warm smile to those who greet him, nodding as introductions are held and proffering a hearty handshake to everyone.

"Good, good.  The dig in el-Amarna went quite well, there were a number of paintings and artwork we excavated from the palace there.  Quite a wonderful find, Petrie and I did discover.  But, what brings us here, to your estate?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 25, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> But, what brings us here, to your estate?




"Ahh, to the point as always, Mr. Shaw.  Please, come in."  Arthur turns and leads the group into a foyer, with Italian marble floors and walls panelled in a rich, dark wood.  A carpeted staircase rises against the right wall, and at the base of this are a set of double doors.  Before these, Arthur pauses, a servant emerging from the door opposite.  "Jeremy will take your hats and jackets."  

He leads the party through the double doors into a sitting-room, done up in a red-and-gold motif.  Exquisitely carved reproductions of Michelangelo's "Bacchus" and other Romanesque sculpture alternates with the windows in the room.  He ushers the group to take seats in the room, and he offers brandy to anyone who wants a glass.  He pours himself one and sits down in a leather chair.

"Now then, gentlemen, I suppose I had better explain the affairs here.  Trevor, perhaps you remember hearing of my grandfather Thomas?  The one who married your aunt Andrea in '42?  Well, at any rate, my grandfather was a sorcerer and alchemist of no small talents.  His wife, by all accounts, was a slattern - no judgment on your own breeding, Trevor.  As the story goes, one night in 1843, I believe it was, around the same time as my father's birth, Thomas caught Andrea in the midst of a forbidden tryst with one of the servants.  Angered, he cast one of his magicks upon the servant, and cast him into Limbo, never to be seen again.  The other servants were told that the man had been caught stealing, and fled to Australia.  At this, he had finally broken my grandmother's will.

"Not long thereafter, my grandfather's experiments with the beings of what that man Carnacki calls the Astarral proved too much for him.  He called up some sort of elemental that tore him to shreds."

[Make Spot rolls]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 25, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Now then, gentlemen, I suppose I had better explain the affairs here. Trevor, perhaps you remember hearing of my grandfather Thomas? The one who married your aunt Andrea in '42? Well, at any rate, my grandfather was a sorcerer and alchemist of no small talents. His wife, by all accounts, was a slattern - no judgment on your own breeding, Trevor.



Trevor's brandy snifter pauses halfway to his mouth.  _Sorcerer?  Alchemist?  What is Arthur playing at?_



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> As the story goes, one night in 1843, I believe it was, around the same time as my father's birth, Thomas caught Andrea in the midst of a forbidden tryst with one of the servants. Angered, he cast one of his magicks upon the servant, and cast him into Limbo, never to be seen again. The other servants were told that the man had been caught stealing, and fled to Australia. At this, he had finally broken my grandmother's will.
> 
> "Not long thereafter, my grandfather's experiments with the beings of what that man Carnacki calls the Astarral proved too much for him. He called up some sort of elemental that tore him to shreds."
> 
> [Make Spot rolls]



[OOC: Spot Check=5 + 0 for, well everything.   5 total.  I'll assume I missed whatever it was...]

"Arthur, I believe that is the most preposterous thing I have ever heard.  And believe me, that takes some doing.  Bad enough that you drag us out her on such a ludicrous pretext, but to insult my grandmother's sister into the bargain is really a bit much."  He pauses for a moment, swirling his glass.  "If you didn't have such excellent brandy I believe I'd leave," he says, finishing off his snifter.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 25, 2004)

Arthur Pellgraine said:
			
		

> "I, of course, am Arthur Pellgraine.  Welcome, Frater DEDI, and who is this with you?  And Mr. Shaw, I see.  I trust you've been well since our last meeting?"  He gestures toward the well-dressed man and the priest.  "Allow me to introduce my cousin, Trevor McAllistair, the Baron Walsingham, and our local priest, Andrew Miller."




Jamison smiles pleasantly and introduces himself politely, but somewhat informally to each of the men as "Jamison O'Fingal Diggory of the Metropolitan Police."  



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> He leads the party through the double doors into a sitting-room, done up in a red-and-gold motif. Exquisitely carved reproductions of Michelangelo's "Bacchus" and other Romanesque sculpture alternates with the windows in the room. He ushers the group to take seats in the room, and he offers brandy to anyone who wants a glass. He pours himself one and sits down in a leather chair.




"Brandy?  Wouldn't mind if I did, thank you."  Jamison finds a seat from which he can observe all of the people in the room.  In the event he can't do this, he finds a seat that allows him to watch both DEDI and Pellgraine.



			
				Arthur Pellgraine said:
			
		

> "Now then, gentlemen, I suppose I had better explain the affairs here. Trevor, perhaps you remember hearing of my grandfather Thomas? The one who married your aunt Andrea in '42? Well, at any rate, my grandfather was a sorcerer and alchemist of no small talents..."




Although attentive at first, at the mention of Pellgraine's grandfather Thomas, Diggory begins to daydream a bit, short meditations on the notion of free will in Milton's _Paradise Lost_ and the apocryphal gospel of Nicodemus.  Before he can really direct his mental energies into this, however, he hears the word "sorcerer" and snaps to attention, carefully looking at Pellgraine...



			
				Trevor MacAllister said:
			
		

> "Arthur, I believe that is the most preposterous thing I have ever heard. And believe me, that takes some doing. Bad enough that you drag us out her on such a ludicrous pretext, but to insult my grandmother's sister into the bargain is really a bit much." He pauses for a moment, swirling his glass. "If you didn't have such excellent brandy I believe I'd leave..."




Jamison shakes his head, smirking.  "There are more things in heaven and earth, Baron Walsingham, than are dreamt of in your philosophy."

*[Spot Check: roll of 11 on 1d20, +6 Spot, total 17]*


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 25, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> He ushers the group to take seats in the room, and he offers brandy to anyone who wants a glass.  He pours himself one and sits down in a leather chair.




"Ah, brandy would be just right," Aiolos says as he accepts a glass.



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Now then, gentlemen...that tore him to shreds."




Waits as the story goes, enjoyably wafting the brandy under his nose and taking the occasional nip.



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> He pauses for a moment, swirling his glass. "If you didn't have such excellent brandy I believe I'd leave," he says, finishing off his snifter.




Aiolos chuckles agreeably, taking another sip from the snifter.









*OOC:*


Spot roll 18 + 4 = 22


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 25, 2004)

"Perhaps, Arthur, I should elaborate on your story before you unintentionally insult any other of our visitors," says DEDI, rising to his feet.  The London occultist surveys the others before continuing.  His voice plainly shows that he is of Irish, or possibly Scots, and not English, extraction.  "Arthur speaks the truth about Thomas' deeds, at least in part.  He was an occultist, and one with much potential, but, alas, he died whilst young and before his talents were truly developed.  I would somewhat hesitate to term such a man a 'great sorcerer'."

Arthur scowls at DEDI as he seats himself after his speech, and continues his tale.  "At any rate, I've heard tell that the servant who was assigned the task of cleaning the room wherein Thomas was killed worked for a week at the bloodstains on the floor and walls but every day they returned, fresh as ever.  When this was brought out, Andrea insisted that the study be walled over and sealed, and it was shortly thereafter that she became mad.  She was sent to Essex Hall asylum in Colchester.  And that you can verify, Trevor, can you not?"  He smirks a bit, and continues.  "Since that day in 1845, there have been strange sounds to be heard in this house, groans and occasional screams, all seeming to have their centre in the old study.  Today, gentlemen, we are to break down the wall Andrea built, and be the first folk in nearly a half-century to venture into my grandfather's study.  I feel certain DEDI's order would find these things of interest, as I am likewise certain all of Thomas' occult books, papers, and other apparatus are there in that study."  He pours himself another brandy, and once more offers more to anyone else who would like another.  "And now I shall endeavour to answer any questions you may have."

[Check the OOC thread for the results of the Spot checks]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 25, 2004)

[OCC sorry I am slow]

Spot roll 7 +5 =12

Listening to Arthur, Andrew shakes his head, thinking _poor deluded fellow_. When the DEDI chap speaks Andrew is more worried about the poor soul of Arthur then ever before, but he remains silent... often times it is best to deal with charlatins and con artists by tripping them up in their lies. Ones he gets more information he will expose this...fellow.

[Sense movite roll 9 +11 =20 to get the feel for this DEDI]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 25, 2004)

Jamison cocks an eyebrow briefly at what he sees.  He makes a mental note to look into it later, if possible.



			
				Arthur Pellgraine said:
			
		

> "And now I shall endeavour to answer any questions you may have."




"A couple thoughts, sir, if you don't mind me offering them."  Jamison clears his throat.  "Are you sure that Andrea had no interest in the occult?  How do you know that he was killed by some sort of conjured creature?  I guess, I should be clear -- although I am sympathetic to your story and certainly interested in the contents of the study and its books, my training and vocation demand that I ask these questions.  It's not to say that it isn't possible or true, just that something isn't adding up here.  What did you say your source for this story was?"  Jamison looks up hopefully, unsure if he's asking the right questions; the thought of the study being filled with occult lore has clouded his judgement somewhat, regardless of his training and vocation.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 26, 2004)

Trevor shakes his head in disbelief.  "Arthur, I'm as interested in family history as the next fellow, so I'll participate in this parlor game of yours.  But surely you don't take all this 'sorcerer' claptrap seriously."  He takes a sip of his new brandy.  "And my Aunt Andrea, God rest her soul, _was _an ill woman.  But that's all the more reason to avoid dragging her dirty linen into public."  He finishes the brandy with another swig and looks pensive.  Then quietly, almost to himself, he says, "One should never speak ill of the dead."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 26, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "A couple thoughts, sir, if you don't mind me offering them."  Jamison clears his throat.  "Are you sure that Andrea had no interest in the occult?  How do you know that he was killed by some sort of conjured creature...What did you say your source for this story was?"




"As to the question of Andrea's interest in these occult matters, I'm fairly certain she had none.  As to the source of the story - Rachel!"  A girl of no more than perhaps sixteen sticks her head through the doorway from the library she is cleaning - "please fetch my grandmother's diary, will you?"  She comes in a moment later toting a small book bound in burgundy leather and lays it on the table.  Arthur nods slightly when she does so.  "There's a fine girl," he says, gazing at her approvingly as she leaves the room.

"There is my source for the majority of my story, Inspector," says Arthur.  "Except for the bit about the bloodstains.  That story has been passed about and circulated through the household for a half-century now."



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Arthur, I'm as interested in family history as the next fellow, so I'll participate in this parlor game of yours. But surely you don't take all this 'sorcerer' claptrap seriously."




"But of course I do.  Why should I not?  As the inspector here says, truth is often stranger than fiction.  As to whether you take it seriously, we shall see, we shall see."

[Karl: 



Spoiler



Sense Motive on DEDI reveals that he's telling the truth of the matter in an attempt to placate Baron Walsingham.  Arthur was the one elaborating the story.  Moreover, DEDI seems eager to rush things along and get his hands on the stuff in the room; basic psychology tells you he doesn't like Arthur's company too much.


]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 27, 2004)

Arthur Pellgraine said:
			
		

> "There is my source for the majority of my story, Inspector," says Arthur.  "Except for the bit about the bloodstains.  That story has been passed about and circulated through the household for a half-century now."




"Eminently reliable then, of course, as are most tales and stories circulated for half-centuries."  Diggory grins pleasantly.  "Do you mind if I take a look at this?  I'd be much obliged.  Naturally, I'd only look as far as the business at hand dictates."


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

*Andrew Miller*

Andrew clears his thoat and looks to the DEDI chap and says "*I would ask dear sir, you seem unusually interested in breaking into this 'room'. Might I ask a little more about this 'order' that you repsent? I find much of this talk disturbing, and the role that you play in all of this is... shall we say, a cause for concern*"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 27, 2004)

Jamison furrows his brow at Andrew's words and carefully watches DEDI's reaction.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Andrew clears his thoat and looks to the DEDI chap and says "*I would ask dear sir, you seem unusually interested in breaking into this 'room'. Might I ask a little more about this 'order' that you repsent? I find much of this talk disturbing, and the role that you play in all of this is... shall we say, a cause for concern*"




Arthur scowls and Frater DEDI looks over at Pastor Miller.  "Yes, I suppose an explanation would do no harm."  He pauses momentarily.  "I represent the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn.  Of course, I cannot divulge too much about the internal matters of the Order, but I can tell you what our interest is in the hidden room.  Arthur here has agreed to donate the contents of this room to our collection of knowledge, in return for, possibly, a membership in our Order, depending on its worth to us.  Your apprehension towards the occult and our Order is, of course, understandable and the reaction expected of a man of the cloth.  But I can assure you, any interest we have is purely academic."

Kajamba: 



Spoiler



The diary backs up Arthur's story.  You glance over the book hurriedly, not having enough time to devote to a careful reading of its contents, but what you learn is that Thomas used some sort of magickal attack to cause a servant with whom Andrea was having an affair to disappear.  Andrea attempted to use another spell she found within Thomas' notes to bring her lover back, but failed and brought through some creature which killed Thomas.  Andrea then attempted to use another spell and block the creature's entry to the house.  After that, she walled over the study.



"And now," says Arthur, "perhaps we should go to my grandfather's study?  If there are no other questions or objections?"


----------



## JimAde (Apr 27, 2004)

"None at all.  Let's get on with it," Trevor says as he rises from his chair.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 27, 2004)

*Andrew Miller*

Andrew looks concerned, but after a second or two shakes his head, signs and says "*I suppose we should go then... please understand that all of this... is troublesome. I go along with this, but only so far. We are near the dawn of the next century, enlightened gentlemen... not suppositious savages from the dark continent.*"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 27, 2004)

"Very well then.  Let us go."  Arthur and DEDI lead the way up the red-carpeted stairs to the second floor, where the stairway ends in a well-stocked game room.  A billiards table dominates the room, and a dartboard hangs between the two windows.  Arthur turns and leads you down a short corridor, ending at a blank wall.  In front of the wall stands Gervase, the groundskeeper.  He is holding a sledgehammer.  The wall is denuded of the artwork which adorns the rest of the walls.  

Gervase hefts the hammer and smashes into the wall.  Two more hammer-strikes later, the floor is littered with fragments of plaster.  Behind the newly-made opening stands a door.  Arthur takes a deep breath, and opens the door.  As the airs inside waft out for the first time in 50 years, they bring a strange, musty, moist smell with them...

[If either of you other two wants to post a question, go ahead.  I'll post Arthur's answer, which we'll just assume was made before you went to the study.  In any case, everybody make an Intelligence check]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

Trevor pulls a handkerchief from his pocket and holds it over his face to screen out the musty smell and plaster dust.

_[OOC: On my INT check I roll the mighty 7 + 1 (13 Int) = 8]_


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

Andrew will try and get a look inside to see what might be there... he will also start to rub his cross around his neck nervously...

Spot roll 15 +5 =20

[OCC - Ops forgot the INT check]

INT roll 6 +1 =7 bully for me


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

Aiolos asks if he can take a look at the diary as well once Jamison is finished with it.

** the wall opening **

With a smile at the waft of forgotten air, Aiolos says "far from an ancient egyptian palace, but nonetheless."  Aiolos will let the others look before him, taking a cautious purview of the corridor*, _best to check what isn't drawing attention._









*OOC:*


Int check: roll 14 +2 = 16;* Spot 18 +4 = 22


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 28, 2004)

Pastor Miller strains his eyes, looking into the darkened chamber, but can see nothing.  Gervase, standing beside the town priest, lights a lantern he is carrying with him.  At the same time, Aiolos is flicking his eyes left to right, casting furtive glances along the hallway and seeing nothing amiss.  Gervase, lantern held high, ventures into the room, disturbing the air further.  And it's then that Aiolos recognizes that the moist smell is not the typical musty air of an Egyptian tomb or ancient ruin.  No, it's something much more... organic.

"Blood," mumbles Inspector Diggory as he sniffs the air.  "Fresh, too."

Gervase's lamplight reveals a large worktable piled high with a chemist's tubes and vials, an old rolltop desk, and a bookcase filled with volumes of all sorts.  Most immediately visible, however, is an unmistakable and brilliant scarlet patch on the floor, glistening wetly in the reflected light.  The blood is splashed over the walls as well.

[I made an assumption that as a police officer, Inspector Diggory is familiar with the smell of blood.  And everyone make a Will save]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 28, 2004)

[OOC: Will save 11 + 1 = 12 ]


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 28, 2004)

*Andrew Miller*

Andrew rolls a 5 +7 =12...doh!


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 28, 2004)

Aiolos snaps his head around towards the doorway, _something's wrong_.









*OOC:*


Will roll 13 +2 = 15


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 28, 2004)

As the blood comes into view, Pastor Miller feels a grotesque fascination, a fixation upon this thing that proves at least part of Arthur's lurid tale... as Trevor makes his way into the darkened room, clinging as closely to the wall as possible, panicked and somewhat paranoid about what may lurk in the darkness, he notices that Pastor Miller is simply standing, stark still, staring at the bloodstains.

"Impossible!"  exclaims Arthur, rushing over to the bloodspots.  "This room's not been opened in 50 years!  This is an impossibility!  By God, were the tales true?"  Gervase sets the lantern on the table and sets to examining the blood with Arthur.  DEDI, meanwhile, utters an exclamation of his own and, unfazed by the blood which covers a goodly portion of the floor, rushes over towards the bookcase and begins scanning the titles, occasionally muttering to himself.  Aiolos and Inspector Diggory are likewise unaffected by the shock of discovering the blood.

[I've taken the liberty of making the Inspector's save for him.  He succeeded, which was no surprise to me since he's most likely just a bit familiar with bloodstains.  And we get our first experience with how we'll handle horrific things, which FYI is pretty much like how Ravenloft handles it]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 29, 2004)

Diggory moves over to DEDI and helps him scan the shelves, saying quietly, "There's a bit more to the story than the summary we got, although Lord Pellgraine's telling the truth.  Mostly."


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 29, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew tries to look away from the blood and says a quick prayer for his soul... he is very uncomfortable with the feelings he is having but can't seem to shake them. When he recovers his wite enough he will also try and keep an eye on DEDI. He says to Arthur "*Steady man, there must be a logical explaination for this... this unholy... good god... the blood...*"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 29, 2004)

"Apparently so," DEDI mumbles to Inspector Diggory, as he continues to scan the shelves.  "It seems Thomas may have been a bit more proficient with such arts than I was led to believe.  O-ho!  What have we here?"  He pulls a massive tome bound in black leather from the shelf.  "A copy of Gregge's Wisdom of the Magi!  I had thought all these were destroyed years ago.  And what is this?"  He keeps a hold of the Gregge book, and pulls forth a book bound in brilliant crimson silk.  After glancing at the cover briefly, he takes on a repulsed expression and shoves it back onto the shelf.  

Inspector Diggory's inspection of the bookshelves reveals that the books contained on it are mostly the expected occult texts, though there are a number of books devoted to the more typical sciences represented on the shelves, treatises on botany, medicine, biology, and chemistry.  Many of the occult books seem to have a Hebrew slant to them.  

Arthur rises and makes his way slowly around the room, examining the laboratory table.  DEDI turns and sits his pile of books - now three high - on the table next to the lantern.  As he does so, his eyes become fixated on one spot in the room, above the bloodstains, and he simply stares for a moment, as if in a trance of some sort.  After a moment, he shudders, turns back around, and continues looking at the shelf.  



Spoiler



"I think we should not spend any more time in here than we must,"


 he mutters to Inspector Diggory.  Then he walks across the room to the desk. 

[BTW, Jim, Trevor can act.  He's just sort of wary and unsure about the room, and will try not to get too far from the lantern if he can help it]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 29, 2004)

Trevor takes one cautious step into the room, his eyes wide.  He seems to be trying to see everything at once.  "Inspector," he says a little shakily, "don't you think we should get everyone out so you can examine the room?"  He casts a glance at DEDI.  "Before it is disturbed any further?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 30, 2004)

Jamison nods in response to DEDI's comment and follows him over to the desk, opening it if DEDI has not.  The inspector carefully examines the contents.

In response to Baron Walsingham, Diggory grins.  He calls over his shoulder as he searches, "A sensible thought.  You're a man of the world, that's what you are, Baron Walsingham, and that's a mighty sensible suggestion.  We'll just take a look over here, see what we can find, and then we can reconvene and discuss our thoughts."  Under his breath, he says to Dedi, "



Spoiler



Some of them, at least.  What did you see on the wall?


"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 30, 2004)

DEDI turns towards Inspector Diggory.  



Spoiler



"Something...I cannot be certain what, a tear, as if our reality itself were ripped.  I think Thomas did something quite foolish here.  Quite foolish indeed.  And I think it is only a matter of time before something realizes we're here... that is why I think we must hurry."


  He lifts up the top on the desk.  The workspace is a shambles, with papers lying everywhere.  In deference to Baron Walsingham, he scans over the top layer of papers, but lets Inspector Diggory do the investigation of the rest.  "The good Baron is right, of course.  I daresay we should move some of these people out of the room," DEDI says, stepping back.  "Arthur!  I think we should let the Inspector give the place a once-over."

A cursory examination of the desk by the inspector reveals that the papers appear to be made up of rather hastily-scrawled notes, with a number of letters and correspondences from people in all fields. 

[Just for reference, although it's a bit late, here's a picture of Frater DEDI]


----------



## JimAde (Apr 30, 2004)

Taking his own advice, Trevor goes back out into the hallway.  Once there he says, "Arthur, are you quite certain there's no other way into this room?  No sliding bookcases or any of that twaddle?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 30, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Arthur, are you quite certain there's no other way into this room?  No sliding bookcases or any of that twaddle?"




"Yes, of course.  The only rooms adjacent to the study are the linen room and an attic.  And I'm quite certain there is no access from either of those rooms."  He walks over to the edge of the balcony overhanging the stairs.  "Mrs. Darrow!" he calls down.  A stocky middle-aged woman, small pince-nez spectacles perched on her nose, appears in the foyer below and makes her way up the stairs.  "There is no way into my grandfather's study, other than the door we just opened, is there?"

"No, sir, I shouldn't think so.  I never liked to even enter the linen closet or attic, since they were so near to that evil room."  She looks into the room, where the inspector pokes around, and catches sight of the scarlet stains.  "Is that... oh my, sir."  She quickly covers her eyes.

DEDI walks into the hallway.  "I suppose we'll let the inspector make sure everything's alright before we continue our search of the room."  You catch him casting some furtive glances into the room, though, and he seems apprehensive about something.


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

Andrew watches DEDI, trying to get an idea what he is up to...

Sense Motive check, roll 7 +11 =18


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 1, 2004)

Jamison cocks an eyebrow uncertainly at DEDI's hasty withdrawal.  Shrugging, he makes a quick search of the rest of the room before grabbing the papers in the desk and rejoining the rest of the group in the hall.

*[Search check, roll of 13 on d20, +5 Search, total 18]*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 1, 2004)

The inspector looks through the room, checking for anything amiss.  Nothing is apparent to his search; he takes what strikes his eye.  After a moment, Inspector Diggory comes out of the room, a number of papers shoved hastily under his arm and a bulge in his pocket where he obviously found _something_.  DEDI's stack of three books is precariously balanced on the other hand.

Once outside, DEDI takes the books, sets them on the floor, and begins putting the papers in some semblance of order.  Meanwhile, the inspector reaches into his pocket, and withdraws a small leatherbound book, monogrammed 'Thomas Pellgraine', and a small jar similar to those ladies' cosmetics come in, labelled 'R. pedis diaboli'.  DEDI's eyes widen.

"I think we should go back to the sitting-room so that we may examine these finds," says the occultist.  Before you set off for the stairs, he shuts the door of the re-opened study.

Karl: 



Spoiler



For whatever reason, you're getting the idea that DEDI doesn't like the room too much, and seems to be frightened of it.  Earlier, you sensed he wanted to get in, get some books and things, and leave: now, you're sensing he just wants to leave.


----------



## Karl Green (May 1, 2004)

question 



Spoiler



does Andrew think DEDI took anything from the room? Maybe a spot to see a big bulge under his jacket or something? Spot 12 +5 =17


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 1, 2004)

DEDI pulls Arthur aside for a moment.  Arthur nods.  "Gervase!  I say, my good man, would you be so good as to pop into town for a moment?  See if there's a doctor about."  The groundskeeper nods, and heads toward the front door.  "Wi..." Arthur flinches, "Frater DEDI has suggested that we call a doctor in to examine some of these papers, a sound plan to my ears.  He indicates to me that some of them look to be of a medical cast, perhaps he can shed light on them.  And perhaps identify that jar you have, Inspector."  



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> question






Spoiler



Nope, it doesn't appear so, not other than his books.


----------



## JimAde (May 1, 2004)

> "I think we should go back to the sitting-room so that we may examine these finds," says the occultist. Before you set off for the stairs, he shuts the door of the re-opened study.



"Very well," Trevor agrees.  He fixes Arthur and DEDI with a penetrating stare.  "That suits me."  He strides off to the sitting room.  He pours another round of drinks and hands them to each man as he enters.  He hands Arthur his glass last.  "Now then, Arthur," he says softly, "why don't you tell me what all the whispering is about?  Since you asked me to come all this way I assume you'd like my opinion about this.  It's a little difficult to form one when I'm obviously being kept in the dark.  Does that seem fair to you?"

[OOC: Diplomacy +8]


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 1, 2004)

Jamison gratefully takes the drink from Baron Walsingham.  "Right, then.  You do know when a fellow could use a drink."  Moving towards DEDI, he asks the occultist if they should open the book and look at it or if Pellgraine should see it first.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 1, 2004)

"Yes, of course, I see no harm in a glance," DEDI answers.  "I daresay Arthur most likely suspects what may be found within, at any rate."


			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Now then, Arthur," he says softly, "why don't you tell me what all the whispering is about?  Since you asked me to come all this way I assume you'd like my opinion about this.  It's a little difficult to form one when I'm obviously being kept in the dark.  Does that seem fair to you?"



"Of course, of course.  I merely thought that you should like to be present for the resolution of the fates of my grandfather and your aunt, simple family interest, you see," says Arthur.  "As to DEDI and I whispering, as you put it, he was merely urging me to seek the assistance of a doctor in analyzing this evidence.  Nothing more."

"Perhaps I should explain, as well," says the mysterious Frater DEDI.  "When Arthur contacted me about his... situation, I asked him to bring a few people he trusted along to the house.  Safety in numbers and all."  He sits lost in thought for a moment, weighing something in his mind.  

"I suppose I had better do something else, as well, perhaps it will alleviate some of the mistrust.  And so I will tell you something, though it goes against all the rules of our Order; but even my presence here violates those rules.  But before I tell you this, I must most solemnly ask you to swear upon your word, to swear the strongest oath you may, that what I am about to tell you is for your ears and your ears alone.  My name, as Arthur so foolishly almost let slip, is William Butler Yeats."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 1, 2004)

Frater DEDI said:
			
		

> "...My name, as Arthur so foolishly almost let slip, is William Butler Yeats."




Diggory, who has been looking through Thomas Pellgraine's small leather journal, nearly chokes on his brandy at the name, but willingly agrees to secrecy.

*OOC*: _Did Diggory notice anything in the book?_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 2, 2004)

Kajamba:  Once again, you don't have time for an in-depth study of the book, but you manage to glean the main gist of it.  Thomas Pellgraine's central theory was that there was a second world parallel to ours, from which all supernatural phenomena were drawn.  This led him to study of the Astral Plane, and much of the rest of the book consists of accounts of Thomas' travels there, and sketches of spirit creatures he encountered there.  You also come across a sketch of a scarab-shaped object, on which is overlayed a cluster of stars.  There are hieroglyphics on it, so it would appear to be some sort of Egyptian ceremonial item.  Also, there are keys to deciphering a few alphabets or codes written out.  The last few entries further confirm the tale as told by Arthur and by Andrea's diary, that of the servant "given to the Thief of Forms".

[I may as well just tell you that there are two spells in the book, but you'll have to study it later to get those]


----------



## JimAde (May 2, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ...My name, as Arthur so foolishly almost let slip, is William Butler Yeats."



Trevor regards the man impassively.  "Do you mean the fellow who published the fairy tale book last year?"  Trevor shakes his head incredulously, then holds up his hand with mock solemnity.  "Very well.  I solemnly swear not to reveal that you are a children's book author," he says.  "But what is this Order you speak of, and what might it have to do with the sealed room and the blood (or whatever it is) that we saw?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 2, 2004)

"The same, Baron Walsingham."  Yeats grins a bit at the nobleman's jest.  "Our Order is a young one.  Our first temple here in England was founded in 1888.  According to our founder, however, the Order is much older, with extent temples in Germany.  But some question him.  At any rate, our Order is a loose one, and is mainly a social club of sorts for folk with an interest in the occult.  We have occasional meetings, true, but mainly the members are left on their own, to follow their own pursuits.  

"The interest in Arthur's affair here is mine alone, and not truly the Order's.  Also, as I stated, Arthur desires membership in the Order, and I agreed to discuss his enrollment with our Chiefs in exchange for the lore and knowledge he assured me were in that room.  I had no prior knowledge of its contents, beyond what Arthur told me.  I desire knowledge, Walsingham, knowledge above all.  Understanding of the mysterious forces in this world can be gained, I believe, only through learning.  That was my interest here, to gain learning."

Suddenly there is a crash from upstairs, and a young woman's scream.  "Rachel!" Arthur shouts, bolting out the door into the foyer.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 2, 2004)

"Oh, Hell!"  Slightly jumpy, Diggory pockets the book, pulls out his revolver, and follows Pellgraine out of the room.


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew has been watching DEDI with some interest thoughout his... little tale. He is not sure what to make of the man. At the girls scream he turns and follows Arthur as fast as can (trying not to get in the way of anyone else... especially those armed)


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 2, 2004)

As Arthur and Jamison rush out of the room, they nearly collide with the maid, Rachel, who is hurtling madly down the stairs, babbling incoherently.

"What is it, girl?" Arthur demands of her.

"Oh, sir, I was in the upstairs linen closet when suddenly I heard a loud crash from the old room that you gents broke into this eve.  As I went towards the door to see if I could find out what it was, I saw... something... flying by me, like a little cigar, not much bigger.  And it brushed against my face, and that's when I cried out.  Oh, it was horrible!  What could it have been?"

In the sitting-room, Yeats leaps out of his chair as Rachel tells her story.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 2, 2004)

"Oh, for f-," Diggory starts and then checks himself.  "Someone stay with her.  Give her some brandy.  I don't know.  Something.  You can all figure it out."

Sighing, Jamison turns to Yeats.  "How dangerous is that thing?  And is this or that," he indicates the gun then his knife, "going to be any use against it?  I suspect that I know the answer, but it'd be good to get some reassurance from someone a bit more knowledgeable than I.  Not that it'd matter, as I'm not _that_ good of a marksman."  _Well, Pellgraine certainly knows how to throw a good party..._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 2, 2004)

"I rather think they should be," Yeats says.  "The creature, whatever it is, is manifested physically.  You won't be shooting at a ghost, by any means.  As to its danger... who can say?  I'm not even entirely certain where the beast is from."


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

*Dr Richard Hewitt*

Dr Hewitt walked back towards the station, bag in one hand, coat in the other.  The man he'd been called to see would recover, but it had been touch and go for several hours.  After close to a day couped up in a small room with a sick man, the clean air of the evening was a welcome relief.

_Odd that they'd call me down from London.  It does make one wonder as to the quality of the local doctors if they felt it necessary to bring me it._  He muses as he strolls along the road.  _And , of course, quite flattering that they'd heard of me..._


----------



## JimAde (May 2, 2004)

Rather than participate in the general stampede, Trevor pours another brandy, offering it to Rachel.  "Here you are, my dear.  Try to calm down," he says.  He seats her on the davenport and says soothingly, "Now tell me exactly what you saw while Mr. Pellgraine and the others go have a look."

_[OOC: Diplomacy +8, Gather Information +8, 16 Charisma (+3)]_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 2, 2004)

As Dr. Hewitt trudges along the road, he hears the unmistakable sound of a carriage clopping along the thoroughfare towards him.  As it nears him, it slows.  The carriage is driven by a largish man of a shabby genteel appearance.  He indicates the doctor's bag.  "Are you a doctor, then?  My name is Gervase.  I come from Pellgraine Manor, we've some things we've found in the house that should want the opinions of a medical man.  Will you come with me?"  He turns and holds the carriage door open.  After Dr. Hewitt climbs in, Gervase turns the carriage back around and drives towards the manor.  It passes along a road flanked by Romanesque statuary, under a wrought-iron arch, and eventually stops in front of a large but modest house.  Gervase holds the doctor's door open, and jogs up to the door of the house, letting himself in with a key he has in his pocket.  He beckons the doctor to follow him. 

*****

There is a fumbling sound as of keys at the locked front door, and in a moment the servant Gervase appears, a youngish man with an inquisitive look on his face in tow.  "I've got the doctor," he says, indicating the young man behind him.

*****

"Thank you, sir," Rachel says as she takes the brandy.  "The thing I saw...as I said, it was only a few inches long, about the same size and shape as a cigar, but it moved all snaky-like, just like it was going for a swim.  It had a little thing like a star on the front of it, maybe that was its mouth.  It had all sorts of little feathery feelers near its mouth, just like a moth."


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew stands at the door...he is sure that Rachel is just delusional, but...just in case...

Spot roll 16 +5 =21


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

Passing his hat and coat to Gervase, Richard looks curiously around the room.

"Good evening, gentlemen, I'm Dr. Hewitt.  How may I be of assistance?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 2, 2004)

"Baron Walsingham, show the good doctor the papers and things we've found, will you?  Thank you," says Yeats, who has come about halfway down the stairs.  Dr. Hewitt is shown into a sitting-room through an open set of double doors off to his right.  In the room sit a well-dressed young man and a young lady with a brandy, who looks quite distressed about something.  The indicated materials sit on a long wooden table, beside the decanter.  They consist of a sheaf of papers and a small jar labelled 'R. pedis diaboli'.

[Karl, which door are you at?  The door to the sitting-room?  Just checking to see if there's any more of the things about?  I don't quite understand, maybe I'm just being dense ]


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2004)

Richard nods a pleasant greeting to the young man and woman as he makes his way over to the long table.  Quickly scanning some of the papers littered across the table, he glances over at the small jar.

_Pedis diaboli?  Foot devil?  Devil's foot?  What on earth is in that?_  He thinks as he picks up the jar and examines the label closely.

"Ah, excuse me, sir?"  Richard calls over to the young man.  "Can you cast any light on this jar and it's contents?  I am afraid I am not entirely certain what I'm looking at here."


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

*Exposition time*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> Richard nods a pleasant greeting to the young man and woman as he makes his way over to the long table. Quickly scanning some of the papers littered across the table, he glances over at the small jar.
> 
> _Pedis diaboli? Foot devil? Devil's foot? What on earth is in that?_ He thinks as he picks up the jar and examines the label closely.
> 
> "Ah, excuse me, sir?" Richard calls over to the young man. "Can you cast any light on this jar and it's contents? I am afraid I am not entirely certain what I'm looking at here."



Trevor stands and hands the doctor an embossed introduction card.  "Trevor MacAllistair at your service, doctor.  As to the contents, I'm afraid I've no idea.  I'm not sure what I'd expect the devil's foot to look like, but I wouldn't suppose it'd fit in such a small jar," he says with a smile.  "We've been having a bit of an explore this evening and made some unexpected discoveries.  Have a brandy and I'll bring you up to date."

[OOC: No point in re-hashing it all in character, Jarval, I'm sure you've read the thread.  Now your character knows everything mine does (which seems to be somewhat less than some of the others  ) EXCEPT that Trevor will not divulge Yeats' identity.  A gentleman doesn't do things like that.]


----------



## Karl Green (May 3, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> [Karl, which door are you at?  The door to the sitting-room?  Just checking to see if there's any more of the things about?  I don't quite understand, maybe I'm just being dense ]




[OCC - whatever door that Rachel had to come in though to get into the sitting room... I am _assuming_ that is the closes one to the "study" even if it is in a different part of the house]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 3, 2004)

From where Pastor Miller has stationed himself, the double doors leading into the sitting-room, he sees no more of the flying things, nor can he see the one that Rachel encountered.

[There's a bannister going around an open area over most of the foyer, so you can see the door to the study, as well]

Arthur comes down the stairs and into the sitting-room.  Looking at the new visitor, he rewords the sentence in his mind.  "...DEDI sent me down here to make certain that our visitor had made himself at home.  My name is Arthur Pellgraine, sir, owner of this house."  He extends his hand to the doctor.  "Trevor here is my cousin.  I'm sure he's filled you in on the events of this eve so far.  Inspector Diggory, DEDI, and Mr. Shaw are upstairs trying to take care of our little...inconvenience.  Please, sir, feel free to ask of me any question you may have."


----------



## JimAde (May 3, 2004)

"But first, Arthur, can you direct me to your writing desk?" Trevor asks.  He goes to the desk Arthur indicates and returns with a few sheets of blank paper and a pen.  "Now, my dear," he says to Rachel, "do you suppose you could help me with a rendering of this thing you saw?"  He sits next to her on the devenport and begins sketching.

_[OOC: Craft(Visual art) +3]_


----------



## Jarval (May 3, 2004)

"Quite the tale, and quite the eventful evening, by the sounds of things."  Richard says, slightly doubtfully, once Trevor has finished his recount.

"Ah, yes, your cousin has been very helpful."  He shakes hands with Arthur as he speaks.  "Not that I wish to sound rude, you understand, but what he's told me seems a little... well, unbelievable.  Walls dripping blood and all that, not really my field of expertise, at least not outside of the operating theater."  He smiles slightly.

"Your cousin told me the young lady had a brush with some kind of creature.  Is she unhurt?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 3, 2004)

After a few moments and more questions to Rachel, Trevor has a passable sketch of the flying creature.  It looks somewhat like a cross between a legless salamander, a starfish, and a Chinese dragon - a strange creature indeed.  Its salamander-like body is somehow also reminiscent of an eel or cut-worm.

"It has been a very strange evening," Arthur says to the doctor.  "Indeed it would seem unbelievable to one of a scientific bent.  Rachel is apparently fine, more shaken than anything."  He looks over at the jar and a quizzical expression passes over his face.  "Devil's foot, you say this translates as?  Remember the 'Cornish Horror' of a few years ago?  I believe it was a type of root called devil's foot used in that affair.  What could my grandfather have been doing with that?"  Arthur takes a seat and picks up the book from where the inspector laid it, and begins leafing through it.  "Perhaps it says in here..."


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

"Ah yes, I seem to recall that affair."  Richard looks back at the jar.  "An unpleasantly poisonous preparation, if I recall correctly.  Most curious that your grandfather would have a quantity of this to hand...  Out of interest, how did he die?  It's all to easy to poison oneself, believe me.  I've had to deal with such cases on many occasions."

Moving back to the table, Richard gathers up the papers and settles himself in a seat.  He begins reading through the more medical-looking documents, sipping his brandy as he does so.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 4, 2004)

"How did he die, Dr. Hewitt?  Well, that's part of the mystery, you know," Arthur says.  "The official word in the papers of 1845 said he was killed by his wife, but her diary, which I am inclined to believe - and I believe also that most of the others are, as well, after what we found this eve - said that he was killed by some creature he summoned."

Richard quickly notices that several of the papers are letters, many of which are from a man named Dr. S. Verdain.  The only doctor fitting this name you know of is Serge Verdain, a physician and surgeon from Paris engaged as a visiting professor at Oxford.  Verdain's reputation was brought down during a scandal in the 1860s which also claimed the reputation of a promising young student of his named Moreau.

From what he gathers after a closer look at the Verdain letters, the French doctor is making a number of references to some "project" he was working on at the time of the writings, and one which he thought he was on the track of perfecting.  Interestingly, it is in these passages that there is actually references to the devil's foot root.  Dr. Verdain says that the root's vapors gave somewhat the effect he was looking for in his experiments, but that he would need time to perfect it.  He specifically mentions that he believes it would also be useful in Thomas' experiments.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 5, 2004)

Dr. Hewitt continues to leaf through the papers, and finds quite an oddity - one that is written entirely in some strange language, looking like none he recognizes.  The letters are strangely curved, and resemble some sort of cuneiform or hieroglyphs.

Trevor and the others in the sitting-room hear quite a commotion from upstairs, people running and jumping.  In a moment, the doors to the room are cast open and in rush DEDI, Inspector Diggory, and Mr. Shaw.  The inspector has a small object wrapped in one of the linens from upstairs tucked under his arm.  The object slowly oozes a black, viscous liquid.

"We got it," DEDI says, and uncovers the object to reveal the dead body of the creature that Rachel saw upstairs.  "There didn't seem to be any others."


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew steps over the examine the 'body' Spot roll 7+5 =12 to get a good look at it and says "*Indeed… truly this must be a hoax?*"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 5, 2004)

DEDI looks at the priest.  "A hoax?  Judge for yourself, Pastor Miller."  _If it is a hoax, it is indeed a convincing one_, thinks Andrew as he gingerly touches the object.  It has a repulsive texture, wet and rather rough.  Although it has a wet feel, its skin doesn't glisten or look wet.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 5, 2004)

"A hoax?  Perpetrated by whom, eh?  Again, 'more to heaven and earth' and all that.  Or, perhaps, 'O brave new world...' would be a more fitting reaction."  Jamison takes a handkerchief from his pocket and wipes his brow while musing on Prospero's response.  _'Tis new to you._  Noticing the newcomer, he cocks an eyebrow.  "Well, hullo, then.  Who's this here?  Inspector Diggory, Metropolitan Police, at your service."  He extends a hand.


----------



## JimAde (May 5, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "A hoax? Perpetrated by whom, eh? Again, 'more to heaven and earth' and all that. Or, perhaps, 'O brave new world...' would be a more fitting reaction." Jamison takes a handkerchief from his pocket and wipes his brow while musing on Prospero's response. _'Tis new to you._ Noticing the newcomer, he cocks an eyebrow. "Well, hullo, then. Who's this here? Inspector Diggory, Metropolitan Police, at your service." He extends a hand.



"Inspector, allow me to present Doctor Hewitt.  Doctor Hewitt, Inspector Diggory."  Once the men have shanke hands, Trevor continues, "The good doctor has agreed to take a look at our discoveries.  I'm sure he'd be very interested in the...creature.  Or whatever it is.  But first, Arthur, have you a camera about?  We should try to preserve this thing's appearance before Dr. Hewitt has at it."


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2004)

"Now that is an interesting find."  Richard peers closely at the dead creature.  "Not a species I recognise, certainly.  I'd be happy to 'have at it'. as Mr MacAllistair puts it."  He smiles, then turns back to the papers.

"As for these, I'm afraid it sounds like your grandfather may have driven himself mad.  A friend of his send him the Devil's Foot root, suggesting it might be of use in his 'project', whatever that might refer to.  The Devil's Foot root is poisonous to not only the body, but also the mind.  If your grandfather had prolonged exposure to the root, it might well have robbed him of his sanity.

"Oh, and this document doesn't seem to be in any language I recognise.  Perhaps one of you gentlemen can translate it?"


----------



## Karl Green (May 5, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

"*Hmm given enough time I could give it a try, please allow me to have a quick glance at it dear doctor?*" assuming that Andrew can view it he will give it a quick once over in case it is not Latin or English; Decipher Script +3


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 5, 2004)

Arthur nods, exiting into the library and returning a few moments with a black box camera with an accordion-style lens.  He presents it to Trevor.  "But who will ever believe this?"  Unsurprisingly, he looks rather perturbed when the doctor presents his view of Thomas' demise.

"But of course, Pastor," says Dr. Hewitt, unmindful of Arthur's scowling, passing the encoded message to him.  As Miller looks over the paper, he quickly identifies it as a cypher mentioned in the work of Matthew Hopkins and other English witch-finders as one which sorcerers supposedly used in communication with each other.  

"I believe I may be able to supply a translation of this in time," Pastor Miller says.

DEDI pulls out his pocket-watch and looks at it.  "It is getting rather late, gentlemen.  Perhaps we should retire for the night?  I've a suite of rooms at the King's Arms in town, and you are all more than welcome to stay there, should you wish."


----------



## Ferrix (May 6, 2004)

Aiolos inquires with the pastor if he wouldn't mind any help in the translation as he has a great deal of language training himself.

"If Arthur would like, it might be best if another person or two stays and takes watch of the house over the night, in case anything else out of the sorts happens.  Does that sound amiable at the least?"









*OOC:*


sorry for being idle so long...


----------



## Karl Green (May 6, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Aiolos inquires with the pastor if he wouldn't mind any help in the translation as he has a great deal of language training himself.
> 
> "If Arthur would like, it might be best if another person or two stays and takes watch of the house over the night, in case anything else out of the sorts happens.  Does that sound amiable at the least?"
> 
> ...




Andrew nods his head "*Of course*" and after listening to Aiolos he agrees with others (if not everyone) staying the night.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 6, 2004)

Arthur looks up at the suggestion. "Yes, yes. However, I've no open bedrooms. Someone could stay in the sitting-room, here, if that would suffice. Are you volunteering yourself, Mr. Shaw?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 6, 2004)

_To Dr. Hewitt..._

"Pleased to meet you."  Diggory pays close attention to the doctor's observations.

_Regarding staying the night here or at the King's Arms..._

"If Mr. Shaw is willing to stay here, I'll retire with the others to the King's Arms.  If Mr. Shaw would prefer the King's Arms, I'll stay here.  Your sitting room is a far sight better than some of the other places I've slept, after all."  Jamison grins.


----------



## Ferrix (May 6, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Arthur looks up at the suggestion. "Yes, yes. However, I've no open bedrooms. Someone could stay in the sitting-room, here, if that would suffice. Are you volunteering yourself, Mr. Shaw?"




"Indeed I am, no sense in asking anyone else to do it since I came up with the idea."


----------



## JimAde (May 6, 2004)

"Very well," Trevor says.  "The King's Arms it is." He fiddles with the camera for a bit and says, "Now how do you work this confounded thing?"

[OOC: Trevor doesn't have any relevant skills.  Can he work the camera with an INT check or does Arthur know how to use it?]


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

"And I you."  Richard returns Diggory's handshake.

"If the good pastor is happy to remain here for the night, then the King's Arms sounds like a very good idea."  Richard smiles at DEDI.  "Most generous of you to offer."

"Oh, and do you have somewhere cold that we could keep that creature overnight.  I'd rather examine it in daylight, and the colder we can keep it, the better its condition should be in the morning."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 7, 2004)

"Here, let me show you," Arthur says, walking over and demonstrating to Trevor how to do it.  He looks at Dr. Hewitt.  "We can store the body in my cellar if you'd like.  Or I can put it in my icebox, if that would suit better."

I'll just assume the camera operation is automatically successful now that Arthur showed you how to do it.  Suggestion on my part: if Aiolos is staying here, I'd suggest that Pastor Miller do the same.  After all, you're both looking at the document to translate it.  Just MHO: it's not vital to the plot that you do this.


----------



## JimAde (May 7, 2004)

Trevor arranges the creature on the desk top and takes its picture.  He swaps out the plate and takes another to be sure.  "Well, that's done.  How many of us are for the Arms, then?  I've a coach and driver that can take four."


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew nods his head "*Of course I would very much like to spend the night here. I don't require much, even a sitting chair will be sufficient for me thank you. This would allow us to examine the document in more detail also*"


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

"I think the icebox would be best, if you do not mind us using it.  The colder, the better."  Richard replies to Arthur.

"I'm for the Arms, as is DEDI, so that makes three.  I think the other gentlemen are still discussing the matter."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 8, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "I think the icebox would be best, if you do not mind us using it.  The colder, the better."  Richard replies to Arthur.
> 
> "I'm for the Arms, as is DEDI, so that makes three.  I think the other gentlemen are still discussing the matter."




"Of course, doctor."  Arthur takes the 'package' and walks out toward the kitchen.  When he returns, "I believe the inspector said he was staying at the Arms as well, so that alters that number to four."

DEDI looks at the four, picking up Thomas' diary from the table where it lies.  "So that you can examine it in more detail, Mr. Diggory.  Shall we go out to your carriage, Baron Walsingham?  We can return for the other books and Dr. Hewitt's... _parcel_... tomorrow morning.  Mr. Shaw, Pastor Miller, I bid you goodnight."  He bows and turns into the foyer, glancing upward towards the study door.

Arthur returns from the kitchen and bids Aiolos and Pastor Miller goodnight.  "I am off to bed now, gentlemen.  Is there anything you'll need in here, then?  I shall have Rachel bring it in for you."


----------



## Karl Green (May 8, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

"That is quit already Arthur...mayhaphs some extra candles... I am not sleepy yet and would prefer to continue to study this note..."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 8, 2004)

Diggory nods at Yeats.  He bids Shaw, Miller, and Pellgraine good night, in a friendly manner (slightly familiar, almost as if he's known them his whole life, but not inappropriately so).  He then heads out to the carriage with the others and off to the King's Arms.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 9, 2004)

The carriage begins clattering along the roads of Loughton towards the King's Arms.  Along the way, Yeats speaks to the assembled group.  "I also wish to telegram the chiefs of the Order tomorrow morning, as well, so I'll mostlike not be accompanying you to Mr. Pellgraine's.  I personally am prepared to extend Arthur an invitation, though... well, I shall have to seek their advice on a matter.  It seems we would not be the first occult order to gain his membership.  Did you see that ring of his?  A Dionysian, no less!  I can also send telegrams for any of you, should you have need of any sent?"  

He pauses, and looks out the window of Trevor's carriage at the streets, given an amber glow by the gaslight.  After a few moments, the carriage pulls alongside a curb.  "Ahh, here are the Arms.  Just a moment."  He checks in with the night manager and heads up towards his rooms.  "So, what are your opinions on Arthur's... situation?" he asks as he unlocks the door to the suite.

*****

Meanwhile, at Pellgraine Manor, Rachel brings a few pillows and candles down from upstairs.  She casts an eye at the books and papers on the table.  "I must be going to bed, now, as well.  Good night, sirs," she says, giving Pastor Miller and Aiolos Shaw a brief curtsey before leaving.


----------



## JimAde (May 9, 2004)

Trevor shakes his head.  "You know I've never taken any of this spiritualist business very seriously."  He makes a sweeping "after you" gesture into the room.  "A few of my acquaintances do, but they don't generally include me in their discussions," he adds with a laugh as they enter.

He tosses his hat onto a side table and shrugs out of his coat.  "Now, though, I'm starting to reconsider."


----------



## Karl Green (May 9, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, at Pellgraine Manor, Rachel brings a few pillows and candles down from upstairs.  She casts an eye at the books and papers on the table.  "I must be going to bed, now, as well.  Good night, sirs," she says, giving Pastor Miller and Aiolos Shaw a brief curtsey before leaving.




Not even looking up at the retreating girl, Pastor Miller replys "Thank you Rachel, good night and God Bless."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 9, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor: Pastor Andrew Miller and Aiolos Shaw*

Pastor Miller gathers up the cypher manuscript, and he and Aiolos sit down on the davenport, looking over the paper, extra sheets of paper from the sketches Trevor made earlier on the table.  After nearly half an hour of figuring and thinking, the two come up with what seems a passable translation.  Pastor Miller takes especial interest in it, as the paper seems to be a pseudo-Biblical revelation.

*****

Thus follows one of the scriptures penned by the visionary of the Order of the Brazen Midnight, Frater EIECET:

_And so it was that I stood on the precipice of the watery Abyss of Knowledge, which is called Da’ath; and I came to the gates of the Veil of Paroketh, which must be rent so that one might pass over the Abyss.  And at those gates stood a figure, tall and like a giant; and he sayeth unto me, "I am he called Amazarach by men, though they know me not; my duty it is to watch over these gates.  

For across the Abyss which stretches below ye stands Heaven; but know ye that thou must have received upon thy person the Seal, or ye shall be accosted by that one who dwells below, that one whose name is Dionysus, or Pan, or Nodens, or Apollyon, or Prometheus, or Choronzon, or Tuchulcha.  Lucifer, also, is one of his guises; he is the one known as Legion, for he is the Many.  For though this is the upper branches of the Tree of Life, at the bottom of the chasm are found the roots of the tree, and the earth, and the Beast which is the lord of the earth. 

Then I saw coming up out of the Abyss a dreadful apparition.  Scarlet it was, and shaped like a dragon; seven heads it had, and on each of these was written one of the names Amazarach hath spake.  For this, then, was the Beast, which is named Lucifer, the worm which lurketh always in Knowledge._ 

Just FYI, in gametime it's now about 1:15 AM.


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

"I will admit, and I wish to offer no offence by this, I'm rather skeptical about what you gentlemen have told me.  That creature does go quite some way towards convincing me, however."  Richard hangs up his coat, before putting his bag down beside a chair.

"I've never seen anything quite like it, although my field of expertise is more the workings of the human body that zoology.  Hopefully the night in the icebox will keep it in pristine condition."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 10, 2004)

DEDI said:
			
		

> "So, what are your opinions on Arthur's... situation?" he asks as he unlocks the door to the suite.




Diggory thinks for a moment.  "I think it's remarkable that even the most outlandish situations occur because of normal human emotions.  I've always been prone to believe that the extraordinary happened for extraordinary reasons, but the situation here is mostly rooted in the mundane.  It's all jealousy.

"I've found two interesting things in the diaries of the principles.  In Andrea's journal, I found that Thomas used some sort of magickal attack to cause a servant with whom Andrea was having an affair to disappear. Andrea attempted to use another spell she found within Thomas' notes to bring her lover back and failed.  This creature killed Thomas. She then attempted to use another spell and block the creature's entry to the house, which apparently failed as well. After that, she walled over the study, which, given the state of it, is hardly objectionable behavior.  More on that in a moment.

"As for Thomas, his journal corroborates that story and Arthur's.  He spends a lot of time talking about the Astral plane and notes that the servant was 'given to the Thief of Forms.'  I guess, having not had a chance to read further in his journal, that my initial concern is this 'Thief of Forms' could somehow access our world through Thomas's study.

"The wall in the study, which I mentioned earlier, has a tear of some sort.  A hole in the fabric of our reality, which leads to some other place.  Perhaps the Astral.  In any case, I'd assume that the little beast that came through before came through that tear.  I'd be concerned about this 'Thief of Forms' or something worse coming through sooner rather than later.  I'm still a little concerned with Arthur himself, but that's more intuitive than anything else.  I feel like there's something there that we're not being told.  There's probably more answers to our questions and thoughts in that journal, and I intend to give it a look through before we return in the morning."

Diggory takes off his jacket, hangs it, and removes the holster for his revolver and the sheath for the Bowie knife, placing the two weapons on the table nearest to where he sits down.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Just FYI, in gametime it's now about 1:15 AM.




Andrew stands and stretches his arms and back as best he can. He then rubs his eyes and says "*I think that we need some sleep… these translations are fascinating but they can wait for morning. Good night to you and God Bless*." With that Andrew will arrange some of the pillows and one of the blankets and try and get comfortable in one of the chairs.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 10, 2004)

*King's Arms Hotel*

DEDI/Yeats hangs up his coat as well, drawing out Thomas' journal, which he had brought with him, and handing it to Inspector Diggory as he takes a seat.  "Make no mistake, Baron Walsingham, the majority of the claptrap these Theosophist charlatans and others pass off as occult is pure rubbish, fit only to provide the hopeless with idle fantasies.  'Can such things be?' our American author friend asks us.  Yes, as you have seen, such things can - but not all of them folk say." 

He looks at Dr. Hewitt.  "No offence is taken at your skepticism, doctor.  It is what is healthy, and expected of one in a scientific profession.  I will be honest with you, I never in my wildest dreams expected to be able to procure an actual concrete specimen of an Astral creature, yet here it is."

And finally, he turns to the inspector.  "Your feelings are the same as mine, inspector.  All this affair is rooted in simple emotions.  I feel that this situation validates the Golden Dawn's belief that magic - true magicks - are things to be used only with the utmost care, and never in the heat of the moment.  In our belief, the simple fact that it _was_ done in the name of mere jealousy would explain why it went so wrong. 

"And your concerns match mine.  I was, I confess, wary of leaving anyone in the house overnight, for just the reasons you stated.  Arthur was insistent that he stay in the house, however, and I was content to let him stay, though I was not without misgivings.  I was even more wary of allowing Pastor Miller and Mr. Shaw to stay the night, but Arthur seemed equally insistent.  That is another reason I wish for you to get to the house as early as possible tomorrow morning.

"As for Arthur himself, I believe there is no cause for concern, beyond those stated already.  The Dionysians, this group to which he belongs, are merely dabblers and fakers who like to clothe their misdeeds in a veneer of 'evil', rather like the Hell-Fire Club of yesteryear.  I personally find them quite despicable, but they are harmless.

"And I have a concern of my own, one which I shall have to make inquiries about when I telegram the chiefs of the Golden Dawn tomorrow.  That encrypted paper Miller and Shaw were going to translate - the manuscript containing the teachings of our Order was in the same cypher."

FYI 2: You guys are slightly behind the two at the manor timewise, as they spent time on the translation.  In gametime, it's about 12:40 am.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 10, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor*

Pastor Miller yawns and gradually falls asleep, and looks over before doing so  to find that Shaw is drifting towards sleep as well, stretched out on the davenport.  Miller runs through the events of the evening in his mind.

Karl - check the OOC thread.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 10, 2004)

Diggory nods in response to Yeats's thoughts, raising an eyebrow at the mention of the cypher.  Making a mental note to pay attention to any mention of such things in Thomas's journal, Jamison begins to get comfortable reading.  Before he's a page into the journal, however, he turns to Yeats, Walsingham, and Hewitt and says quietly.  "Could the Dionysians become more than dabblers and fakers with the knowledge available in that study?  I'm probably being a wee bit paranoid, but a healthy bit of paranoia has kept me alive more than once.  Also," he turns to Yeats, "if he is a Dionysian, why did he contact you and not them?"    

*OOC*: _Diggory will read for an hour or two after the end of the conversation before turning into bed.  Instead of reading from front to back, he'll work his way back from the last entries into the earlier sections of the journal, hoping that he'll be able to trace threads of thought and experience more easily in that manner._


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew tosses in his sleep, muttering 'no' or something similar and then drifts off...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 10, 2004)

*King's Arms Hotel*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Could the Dionysians become more than dabblers and fakers with the knowledge available in that study?...if he is a Dionysian, why did he contact you and not them?"



Yeats nods.  "Undoubtedly.  In answer to your other question, it is my understanding that the Dionysians have little in the way of a central command structure, each lodge or club being more or less independent.  Perhaps Arthur shares your suspicions about them, and that is why he contacted me instead."


> *OOC*: _Diggory will read for an hour or two after the end of the conversation before turning into bed.  Instead of reading from front to back, he'll work his way back from the last entries into the earlier sections of the journal, hoping that he'll be able to trace threads of thought and experience more easily in that manner._



Upon a closer read of the journal, it appears that Thomas' earliest concern was solely astral perception.  Dr. Serge Verdain, who several of the letters were from, is mentioned several times, and though they refer to the mysterious project, they do little to shed any light on what it is, merely something about the betterment of humanity.  

Thomas also mentions his receipt of the Devil's Foot Root, and if that plant was involved in his fate in any way, it came slowly.  There are nearly two year's worth of entries after his first experiments with the root.  He proclaims that the root heightened his perception.  It is around this time that his personality changes, and he seems to have become overconfident in his abilities.  He records that he opened the 'tear' in the study and that he often stepped back and forth between the real world and the astral through it.  Most trips were made to spy on his wife - now, two years into it, is the first Andrea is mentioned at all.  The rest of the story, you know already.

There is no mention of a cypher, though several references are made to the Dionysians.  Evidently, Thomas was one as well, as was Andrea, apparently, at least once they became married.  There are vague references to the Order of the Brazen Midnight, but these aren't elaborated on.



Spoiler



You also learn the spell Aether Portal, which was the one Thomas used to open the rift - and it could presumably be used to close it as well.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 10, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor*

Andrew awakes with a start, sweat pouring down his face.  He has a very strange feeling about something... he looks around the room.  Shaw still sleeps on the davenport, and through the window he sees the thin grey light of dawn.  He shrugs, and begins to settle back down to sleep.

Almost as soon as he closes his eyes, however, he hears it.  A loud crash from upstairs, a horrible chopping sound, more loud crashes.  Then all is quiet once more.  Andrew hears the sound of glass shattering, and a girl's scream.  Then the scream of a man...


----------



## JimAde (May 10, 2004)

"Well," Trevor says standing, "This is all a bit beyond me, I'm afraid.  The only secret society I know about hold charity fundraisers twice a year and an excellent Christmas cotillion."  He stretches hugely and says, "I'm for bed, then.  Night all."  He goes off to his room to get some sleep.  It's been a long, strange day.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Andrew awakes with a start, sweat pouring down his face.  He has a very strange feeling about something... he looks around the room.  Shaw still sleeps on the davenport, and through the window he sees the thin grey light of dawn.  He shrugs, and begins to settle back down to sleep.
> 
> Almost as soon as he closes his eyes, however, he hears it.  A loud crash from upstairs, a horrible chopping sound, more loud crashes.  Then all is quiet once more.  Andrew hears the sound of glass shattering, and a girl's scream.  Then the scream of a man...




Andrew blots up out of his chair and yells "*Shaw, wake up man, there is something terribly wrong upstairs!*" 

The Pastor will shake Shaw quickly but not wait to see if he is awake and then rush up the stairs towards Arthur's room first...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 10, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor*

Andrew hurtles out of the sitting-room, and onto the stairway.  Almost as soon as he begins climbing the carpeted stairs, he notices that the upstairs is a shambles.  The door to Thomas' study hangs crazily off its hinges.  Small creatures similar to, but different than, the one Rachel encountered earlier speed about the upper floor.  The butler Jeremy stands in the billiards room at the top of the stairs, swinging at the flying creatures with a billiards cue.  Around the corner, Miller can see the walkway, a bannister on one side, leading to the doors of Arthur's bedroom.  The doors of Arthur's room have been knocked right over.  Inside, he can see a whitish shape - Arthur?

Make a Will save.


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Make a Will save.




Will save 16 +7 =23

Andrew says "*Dear lord in heaven! What manner of creature is that!!*" and will then look around for something to use as a weapon (club or whatever) and try and help the butler...

Spot roll 13 +5 =18


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2004)

Aiolos shakes awake from a particularly good dream, pulling the hat from over his eyes he sits up and slips on his jacket which he had been using as a blanket, checking his holster and then heads out of the room to see what all the commotion is about.









*OOC:*


cause i figure it's coming: Will save roll 20! + 2 = 22


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 10, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor*

Pastor Miller casts his eyes about the room, catching sight of another billiards cue lying on the green felt of the table.  He picks it up and hefts it, joining the butler in swinging at the small creatures flying at him.  The creatures resemble iridescent but yet dark-colored jellyfish.  They flail madly at Andrew and Jeremy.  They explode wetly against the wall or floor or ceiling each time one of the cues connects with it.

Woken from his slumber, Aiolos comes running up the stairs, his hand resting on the butt of his pistol.  

You're right, Ferrix, it was coming; and as you probably guessed, you succeeded.  I should've actually called for Wisdom checks, but I guess I can't say anything since it was my screw-up.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 10, 2004)

*King's Arms Hotel*

"I must be getting some sleep as well," DEDI/Yeats says.  "Goodnight to you, Mr. MacAllistair, and to you, Dr. Hewitt, and to Mr. Diggory."  He retires to one of the bedrooms.  Trevor also retires, followed by Dr. Hewitt.  Diggory stays up a bit to read the journal, but soon enough retires himself.

In what seems like only a short time, there is a knock at the door.  "Yes, we're up!" shouts Yeats at the door.  "That was the wake-up service I hired.  I wish to get to the post as soon as possible so as to send my telegram, so I will not be able to join your expedition back to Arthur's home."  He dresses quickly and rushes down to Trevor's carriage.

"This is where I leave you for now, gentlemen," he says.  He hands a guinea to Trevor.  "To Pellgraine Manor, and an extra guinea to you if you do it as soon as possible!" he tells the driver, and, waving, walks towards the post-office.

*****

As the carriage nears Pellgraine Manor, the three men can't help but notice a whitish shape lying in the grass in front of the house.

Jarval - if there was anything you wanted Dr. Hewitt to do before he goes to bed, go ahead and post it on here.


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

"I think Baron Walsingham has the right idea."  Richard says, now using Trevor's correct title.  "I've got several questions I'd like to ask, but I think they can wait until the morning.  I spent most of the day dealing with a patient, and I dearly need sleep before I'll be capable of coherent thought.  A good night to you all, gentlemen."

Picking up his bag, Richard makes his way to his room, gratefully collapsing back onto the bed.  A few minutes later, and he's fast asleep...

**********

"I say, driver, could you stop for a moment?"  Richard calls out to the coachman.

"Might be worth finding out just what that is.  Hopefully the household has had as uneventful night as ourselves."  Once the carriage has come to a halt, Richard climbs out, heading for the shape lying on the grass.


_(*OoC:*  As you can gather from the first part of my post, Dr. Hewitt was to get some sleep.  You must have updated while I was composing my own post...  Anyway, edited to make a bit more sense.)_


----------



## Karl Green (May 10, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Pastor Miller casts his eyes about the room, catching sight of another billiards cue lying on the green felt of the table.  He picks it up and hefts it, joining the butler in swinging at the small creatures flying at him.  The creatures resemble iridescent but yet dark-colored jellyfish.  They flail madly at Andrew and Jeremy.  They explode wetly against the wall or floor or ceiling each time one of the cues connects with it.
> 
> Woken from his slumber, Aiolos comes running up the stairs, his hand resting on the butt of his pistol.




Andrew swings wildly at the creatures and yells to the butler "*Go show there man!*"

Attack roll 4 +1 =5!! (Assuming that it is a Simple Weapon, otherwise with the -4 it would be a 1, much the same result)


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "I say, driver, could you stop for a moment?" Richard calls out to the coachman.
> 
> "Might be worth finding out just what that is. Hopefully the household has had as uneventful night as ourselves." Once the carriage has come to a halt, Richard climbs out, heading for the shape lying on the grass.



Trevor steps down from the carriage as well, accompanying Dr. Hewitt.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 11, 2004)

*King's Arms group*

As the doctor and the nobleman near the whitish form, they get a closer look at what it is - the body of a young woman, clad in a white nightshirt, lying facedown on the ground.  Used to this sort of thing, Dr. Hewitt gently turns the body over to get a better look at it - the body is Rachel's.  Her eyes are chewed out.  Bits of shattered glass litter the ground around where her body lies.

Both of you, make Wisdom checks.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 11, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor*

Pastor Miller swings his cue at one of the jelly-like monstrosities, but misses.  Apparently in retaliation for his failed attack, the floating jelly lashes him in the hand with one of its tendrils, raising an angry red wound.  

The jellyfish creature's attack did a negligible 1 point of damage.  And also, make a Listen roll.


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2004)

*Aiolos Shaw (hp 14/14, def 16)*

Aiolos, seeing the butler and Arthur fighting off the jellyfish creatures, heads up the stairs to get a better purview of the situation, grabbing something to bat away anything that attempts to come near him as he'd rather not be pummeling these floating things with his bare hands.  He'll move towards Arthur's open door warily.









*OOC:*


Spot roll 7 +4 = 11


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Pastor Miller swings his cue at one of the jelly-like monstrosities, but misses.  Apparently in retaliation for his failed attack, the floating jelly lashes him in the hand with one of its tendrils, raising an angry red wound.
> 
> The jellyfish creature's attack did a negligible 1 point of damage.  And also, make a Listen roll.




Pastor Andrew says "*Heaven above, what are these monstrosities! God protect me!*" 

Attack roll next round, 8 +1 =9! WOW…Listen check roll 11 +7 =18


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 11, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor*

Aiolos grabs a piece of wood lying on the floor and holds it warily as he proceeds along the walkway towards Arthur's bedroom.  A few shapes - creatures identical to those Pastor Miller is warding off, or something else entirely - can be seen flitting about over the large white object on the floor, which does, indeed, seem to be Arthur.  

Pastor Miller, meanwhile, is back in the game room, still fighting off the flying creatures momentarily.  His ears perk up as he hears sounds which appear to be those of a carriage approaching up the drive - DEDI and the others?


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 11, 2004)

Diggory, absorbed in reading the journal, notices nothing until the carriage stops and is well behind both the doctor and the baron.  When he realizes that something is afoot, he shuts the journal, pockets it, hops out of the carriage and runs after the other two men.

At the sight of the corpse, he manages to avoid retching, although he's not seen many worse than this one.

*[Wisdom check, roll of 15 on d20, +2 Wis, total 17]*


----------



## JimAde (May 11, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> As the doctor and the nobleman near the whitish form, they get a closer look at what it is - the body of a young woman, clad in a white nightshirt, lying facedown on the ground. Used to this sort of thing, Dr. Hewitt gently turns the body over to get a better look at it - the body is Rachel's. Her eyes are chewed out. Bits of shattered glass litter the ground around where her body lies.
> 
> Both of you, make Wisdom checks.



[OOC: These are Wisdom checks, not Will saves, right?
I rolled a 12 + 0 = 12
I don't know the DC, so I don't know what my reaction should be.
]


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Pastor Miller, meanwhile, is back in the game room, still fighting off the flying creatures momentarily.  His ears perk up as he hears sounds which appear to be those of a carriage approaching up the drive - DEDI and the others?




Pastor Miller will yell at the top of his lungs "*Help in the house! We need assistance immediately! Die you Devil cursed monstrosity! Go back whence you came!*"

next round, Attack roll 6 +1 =7, ok I think the Pastor is giving it up trying to hit these things


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 11, 2004)

*King's Arms group*

As the group in front of Pellgraine Manor examines the body, two sounds ring clear in the mostly still air: a man's voice shouting from inside the house - it sounds like Pastor Miller's - and a gunshot from around the corner of the manor.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 11, 2004)

*Pellgraine Manor*

Rapidly becoming more and more fearful, Pastor Miller swings at the creatures again.  One avoids Jeremy's swing, and stings him across the eyes.  He screams and staggers, and soon he falls, his body swarmed by the jellies and bizarre urchin-like monstrosities.  

Meanwhile, Aiolos makes his way to Arthur's door.  Arthur lies on the floor - or, rather unbelievably, half-_in_ the floor - groaning feebly as he fights off flying, lamprey-like monsters.  He's bleeding severely.  Behind him, the curtains billow in the morning breeze, a large jagged hole broken in the glass.


----------



## JimAde (May 12, 2004)

The sound of the gunshot jars Trevor from his horrified fixation on the body.  Glad of an excuse to leave the scene, even if it means danger, he hefts his walking stick and sprints toward the house.

[OOC: I never heard from you on the Wisdom check.  Hope that's OK.]


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2004)

Aiolos attempts to batter the creatures away from Arthur with blows, hoping to secure the area a bit more, yelling, "Pastor, get your bleedin' hide up here, Arthur needs the kind of help only a doctor or a priest can give him."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 12, 2004)

"Blast!  What the devil is going on?"  Jamison moves into the house, drawing his revolver on the way and hoping that ignoring the gunshot doesn't lead to trouble later.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

Trevor runs around to the side of the manor, and there he finds Jervase, the groundskeeper, slumped against the outside walls.  A shotgun hangs loosely in his hand, and there are ragged holes in the brick wall.  Small splotches of some sort of wet-looking yellow substance, evidently the remains of whatever he was shooting, dot the walls and the ground around where he's slumped.    

You don't have to worry about effects or whatnot of the checks.  I'm going with the Sanity system now (indecisive ) and I'll let you know if you've lost enough to feel any effects in an OOC bit, although I'll spoiler it.  I will let you know DCs in the future, though.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

Inspector Diggory ventures into the house, although he has to break the glass of the door to gain entry.  Upon entry, the interior is a shambles, and broken pieces of wood and plaster lie littered on the finely-carpeted floor.  But that is not the strangest sight which meets his eye: a human arm hangs limply down from the ceiling.  Following it with his eyes, Diggory notes that, impossibly, it seems to emerge directly out of the plaster.  The large Dionysian ring on its finger identifies the arm as Arthur's.  On the balcony above, he takes note of Pastor Miller, swinging desperately at some flying beasts with a billiards cue.  A body lays slumped beside him.

Make a Wisdom check (DC 18).


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 12, 2004)

Diggory's jaw drops.  "Bloody hell.  That's a far site worse than the girl on the lawn."

*[Wisdom check, roll of 2 on d20, +2 Wis, total 4 against DC 18, failure]*


----------



## Karl Green (May 12, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew tries moving towards the door, swinging at the creature one last time in parting "*Die!*" and try runs towards the door

Attack roll 2 +1, NOT even worth spenind an Action point on. I _hope_ this thing is to small to get an AoO but oh well  :\


----------



## JimAde (May 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Trevor runs around to the side of the manor, and there he finds Jervase, the groundskeeper, slumped against the outside walls. A shotgun hangs loosely in his hand, and there are ragged holes in the brick wall. Small splotches of some sort of wet-looking yellow substance, evidently the remains of whatever he was shooting, dot the walls and the ground around where he's slumped.
> 
> You don't have to worry about effects or whatnot of the checks. I'm going with the Sanity system now (indecisive ) and I'll let you know if you've lost enough to feel any effects in an OOC bit, although I'll spoiler it. I will let you know DCs in the future, though.



"Jervase!  Jervase are you all right," Trevor asks as he puts a hand on the man's shoulder and hesitantly tries to see his face.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2004)

(Wisdom check: 16 (d20 roll) + 0 (Wis modifier) = 16)

Richard's face goes pale at the sight of Rachel's corpse.  This is far from the first dead body he's seen, but few have been as horrifically maimed as this.  At the sound of the gunshots, he looks up sharply, sprinting after Trevor.

"Be careful.  I'd avoid touching that yellow material until we've got a better idea as to what it is."  He cautions as he kneels beside Jervase.  He quickly examines the groundskeeper for any sign of harm.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 12, 2004)

Pastor Miller swipes again at the "jellyfish", missing once again.  Upon hearing Mr. Shaw calling for him, he looks up and sprints along the walkway towards Arthur's bedroom - the walkway leading past the door of the newly-opened study.

*****

Inspector Diggory shuts his eyes momentarily, overcome by the grotesqueness and surrealness of the arm in the ceiling.  After coming to his senses, he opens them again.  On the balcony, Miller swings at the flying creatures one last time, then sprinting out of sight.

*****

Dr. Hewitt and Trevor flank Jervase's body.  He appears to be for the most part unharmed.  Groggily, Jervase looks up at them and tries to stand.  It is then that Dr. Hewitt notices a large spot of blood under his left arm.  The strain is evidently too much for the man, and he slumps back down against the bricks.  "_Too...many..._" he murmurs.  "_Tried...help...Ra..._" he falls silent.  Checking his pulse, the two find that he still lives.


----------



## JimAde (May 12, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Dr. Hewitt and Trevor flank Jervase's body. He appears to be for the most part unharmed. Groggily, Jervase looks up at them and tries to stand. It is then that Dr. Hewitt notices a large spot of blood under his left arm. The strain is evidently too much for the man, and he slumps back down against the bricks. "_Too...many..._" he murmurs. "_Tried...help...Ra..._" he falls silent. Checking his pulse, the two find that he still lives.



"Do what you can for him, Doctor," Trevor says as he stands.  Taking a firm grip on his walking stick he runs into the house.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2004)

Richard half carries, half drags Jervase a little distance away from the yellow substance.  Setting him down, he quickly goes about cleaning and dressing the man's wounds as best he can.


_(Treat Injury check: 8 (d20 roll) + 7 (skill modifier) = 15)_


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 13, 2004)

Diggory fires his revolver at the closest of the creatures.  _Yeats was right.  If I can get to the study, maybe I can use that spell to close up that portal.  No one should have been here last night._

*[Attack roll of 15, +1 ranged attack bonus, total 16.]*

*OOC*: _If he hits, Jamison attempts to make a run for the old study.  If not, he runs for appropriate cover, anything that he can keep between the creature and himself while he figures out whether or not to attack again._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 13, 2004)

The baron's driver helps Dr. Hewitt clean and dress Jervase's wound.  He tears off a piece of the groundskeeper's shirt and ties up the wound, stabilizing the unconscious man.  God willing, he just might pull through this...

As Trevor walks toward the front door, he hears another gunshot.  Entering the house, he sees Inspector Diggory running up the stairs.  He also notices an arm dangling from the ceiling, apparently emerging directly from the ceiling.

Inspector Diggory's shot kills one of the creatures, and he runs up the stairway, turning towards the study when he reaches the top.

And it's another Wisdom check for Trevor, DC 18 on this one.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 13, 2004)

_Well, that's worked out rather nicely._  Diggory rushes towards the study, ready to shoot at any more of the creatures should they block his path.  "Shaw!  Miller!  What in the devil has gone on here?"


----------



## JimAde (May 13, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> And it's another Wisdom check for Trevor, DC 18 on this one.



[OOC: 4!  At this rate Trevor will be a babbling idiot by lunchtime ]

Trevor leans back against the wall staring at the arm in revulsion.  Pulling himself together, he slides along the wall toward the stairs.


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2004)

"Stay with this man, and if you can, move him somewhere more comfortable."  Richard instructs the driver, before running towards the house.  Another gun shot rings out, and he quickens his pace again.

_Dear God, what is happening in there?_


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Pastor Miller will attempt to hit that Aiolos is batting around...

Attack roll 2!! ANOTHER 2! AAAAGGG1

...and yell "*What the devil are these things!!*"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 14, 2004)

Aiolos comes running out of Arthur's bedroom, leaving Miller swinging at the flying monsters.  "I don't know what they are," he says to Diggory, out of breath.  "Started just before dawn.  It most likely has something to do with that study, don't you think?"  

Miller's swings, meanwhile, while failing to hit any of the creatures, serve to ward them well away.  Trevor runs to the stairs, warning Dr. Hewitt, who is in turn entering the house, about the mysterious arm.  Outside, the driver pulls Jervase into the carriage and lays him on the seat.

Arthur mumbles something, but it's unclear what.

Jarval: Wisdom check (DC 16).  Poor Pastor Miller's not having much luck.


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

[occ]this is mine round![/occ]

Paster Miller growls in frustration and swings at the creature again...
Attack roll 17! +1 =18... maybe, finally, maybe  
...and yells "The devil take you back!"


----------



## JimAde (May 14, 2004)

Trevor pelts up the stairs, waving his cane and joins the other stick-flailing men in trying to knock the creatures from the air.

[OOC: Let me know when/if I should make an attack roll]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 14, 2004)

Pastor Miller swings his pool cue once more, connecting with a flying lamprey-like beast and splattering it in a wet yellow squelch against the wall.

Karl: Indeed it is, finally.  
Jim: You can go ahead and make attack rolls now.


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Breathing hard and with a little shock, Andrew will drop the pool clue and try and assist Arthur (if there is any hope)...

Treat Injury 9 +5, hmm spending an action point, just in case, rolling a 1 wow, so total 15


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 14, 2004)

Andrew bends down to tend to Arthur's wounds.  He seems to have fallen partly _through_ the floor, his entire right side fused into the wood.  He is bleeding from small wounds all over the exposed parts of his body, and his head is turned, his right ear stuck in the floor.  Arthur is babbling incoherently, although once in a while Miller hears what sounds like whispered words.  Unfortunately, it seems likely that not much outside of last rites can do him any good.


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2004)

(Wisdom check: 10 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 10)

Richard stands in the hallway, looking with horrified fascination at the arm dangling through the ceiling.

"Ah, gentlemen, I fear something's rather amiss here..."  He calls up the stairs.  Dragging a chair into place, Richard stands on it in an attempt to reach the arm.


----------



## JimAde (May 15, 2004)

Trevor dashes at the nearest flying monstrosity, taking a huge backswing just as he does on the cricket pitch.

[OOC: Attack roll 6 + 1 = 7  Blech.  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 15, 2004)

"There's something rather amiss up here, too," Shaw calls in response.  Trevor swings in vain at the flying jellyfish, and, in a moment, they all fly in unison away from the top of the stairs.  Jellies detach from the corpse of Jeremy.  Inside the bedroom, where Miller and Shaw stand, the lamprey-like monsters do likewise.  Countless flying monsters of all shapes and sizes fill the air in front of the study door, and the small urchin-like creatures scuttle rapidly across the floor.  There by the study, they all become oddly elongated, as if being pulled through an immense vacuum.  Then, they are gone.

"Quite right, Mr. Shaw," says another, unknown voice.  "Something is, indeed, amiss."  A middle-aged gentleman walks out of the study - he wasn't there a moment before.  "But forgive my rudeness, gentlemen.  My name is Thomas Pellgraine."  In the bedroom, Arthur begins to scream.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 15, 2004)

Diggory gapes at Thomas Pellgraine, losing almost all sense of propriety.  "Yer who?," and then, under his breath, "F*** me."  Shaking his head, he raises his revolver and points it at the man.  "Under the circumstances, I wish I could be a bit more polite, but considering that Arthur's in the other room and in very bad shape, the dead girl on the lawn, and the hell you've put the rest of us through, I'm a bit tense right now and not necessarily delighted to make your acquaintance.  I apologise for my gun, but, to be very honest, Mr. Pellgraine, I'm not sure I trust you entirely -- some would suggest that the trials we've been through over the last day and night are, well, your fault.  If you've any suggestions as to why I might trust you, maybe you ought to start talking..."


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Pastor Miller tries to calm Arthur as best he can...

Treat Injury 5 +5 =10


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 15, 2004)

Pastor Miller's words soothe Arthur somewhat, and his screaming subsides into occasional whimpers.  "Ahh, Inspector Diggory, ever the suspicious one.  Trust me?  Why should I worry myself with your trust or lack thereof?  Surely you don't mean to suggest I am responsible for the fates that have befallen my grandson and his lover?  No, no, I am not responsible.  It's just the little ones...they get so excited at times."  Thomas' face looks intent, as if he is listening to something only he can hear.  He whips his head away from the inspector.  "No!  Be silent, Robert!  Your actions brought your doom upon yourself!  Not I!  Was it I who made Andrea into a madwoman?  She did that to herself!  We are responsible for our own fates..."


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2004)

Giving up on reaching the arm for now, Richard slowly makes his way up the stairs.  Ignoring Diggory and the man he's speaking to, he heads for Arthur's room.

"How is he?"  He asks Andrew as he examines both Arthur and the floor.


----------



## JimAde (May 16, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Pastor Miller's words soothe Arthur somewhat, and his screaming subsides into occasional whimpers. "Ahh, Inspector Diggory, ever the suspicious one. Trust me? Why should I worry myself with your trust or lack thereof? Surely you don't mean to suggest I am responsible for the fates that have befallen my grandson and his lover? No, no, I am not responsible. It's just the little ones...they get so excited at times." Thomas' face looks intent, as if he is listening to something only he can hear. He whips his head away from the inspector. "No! Be silent, Robert! Your actions brought your doom upon yourself! Not I! Was it I who made Andrea into a madwoman? She did that to herself! We are responsible for our own fates..."



"That's all very philosophical," Trevor observes.  "But Arthur needs help and I don't think any of us can give it.  I wonder if you intend to just stand there pontificating or do something useful."

[OOC: This guy sounds pretty arrogant to me, so I'm going for the "show me how tough you are" angle.  Diplomacy and Bluff both +8]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 16, 2004)

"What I intend is of no import to you, my young Baron."  Thomas turns back towards the study.  "Oh, and I fear I must forbid any of you from entering this room.  _Especially_ you, dear inspector.  I can't allow you to do what I know you plan to do."  Thomas smiles, and Diggory gets the distinct impression that this man knows exactly what he learned in that book last night. Richard rushes by towards Arthur's bedroom, and Thomas shakes his head slowly.

_you never pay any attention to me murderer killer wretched man wizard libertine swine witch satyr care more about books and chemicals than your own wife_, whispers a disembodied voice.  

"Ahh, Dr. Hewitt.  So you found the _radix pedis diaboli_, I see.  Oh, my good pastor, don't look so perplexed.  All will become clear once you meet Frater EIECET.  Which you will, I assure you of that."

_it's time the time is now do it show them do it now Thomas it's what that Baron wants you to do or are you too weak weakling fool coward_...

Thomas hangs in the doorway of the study, eyes still closed.  "How dare you insult me in front of guests?" he murmurs, " but you're right, of course.  You were always right, woman."  He lunges forward suddenly and with the speed of a snake has Trevor by the throat.


----------



## JimAde (May 16, 2004)

Trevor's cane drops to the floor with a leaden clatter as he grasps Pellgraine's wrists.  His face contorts as he tries to pry the man's hands loose.

[OOC: Grapple modifier +1  If I'm allowed to try an escape, I get: 11 + 1 = 12 ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 16, 2004)

Trevor pulls at Pellgraine's wrists, managing somehow to worm his way out from the man's grasp.  As the baron wheezes and gasps for breath, the disembodied voice whispers again.

_see look Thomas always a failure monster waste of time it's no wonder I did it may as well not be married_...

A pensive and almost mournful expression crosses Thomas' face.  Then Trevor sees it - and instinctively starts backing away.  A movement under Thomas' flesh, under the skin on his arms, his face.  He gazes up in a moment, flesh grown over his eyes.  His arms extend with a painful sound, most of the skin now iridescent, purplish, like the skins of the small flying monsters...

Really lucked out, there.  Pellgraine messed up his roll horribly - not a fumble, but darn close to it.   And - joy! - it's time for another round of Wisdom checks.  DC 14 for Trevor, DC 16 for everyone else.


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

[occ]hey am all about Wisdom and stuff[/occ] 

Andrew looks on in horror at what is happening and listening to the voice?!? 

Wisdom roll 16 +3 =19


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 16, 2004)

Diggory frowns and keeps his revolver trained on Thomas.  _Bloody hell, he knows what I'm thinking.  He's daft, surely, but also dangerous._  No sooner has Diggory thought this than the older man lunges at Walsingham.  Stunned, Jamison tries to keep his gun pointed at Thomas.



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> A movement under Thomas' flesh, under the skin on his arms, his face. He gazes up in a moment, flesh grown over his eyes. His arms extend with a painful sound, most of the skin now iridescent, purplish, like the skins of the small flying monsters...




"Good Lord!"  *[Wisdom check against DC 16, roll of 17 on d20, +2 Wis, total 19, success]*  "Can't let me go to the study, eh?  Well, we'll see.  I'm persistent, you know."  Diggory drops his aim from the man's chest and fires a shot into his kneecap.  *[Roll of 11 on d20, +1 ranged, total 12, which is probably not good enough]*


----------



## JimAde (May 17, 2004)

[OOC: Wisdom Check 6 + 0 = 6]

Trevor drops to his knees and wraps his arms around his head protectively shouting "No! No!" over and over.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 17, 2004)

Inspector Diggory grits his teeth and fires at the creature's leg.  To his amazement, the Pellgraine-Thing howls in pain but looks relatively unfazed, even by a gunshot in the knee.  Trevor, meanwhile, falls to his knees and screams...

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Pellgraine-Thing: lightly wounded

Pastor Miller: lightly wounded
Inspector Diggory: unhurt
Trevor MacAllistair: unhurt
Dr. Hewitt: unhurt
Aiolos Shaw: unhurt

And now on to combat, a format Karl'll recognize from the Conan game.  Rough guesstimate of health levels here, post your character's actions and I'll roll them all up eventually and post a new chart at the end of a round.  I want to try to wrap up this adventure before Jim leaves for a few days, so I'll try to do a round a day.  
Jim: I'm sure you won't be surprised that Trevor lost enough Sanity from the Pellgraine-Thing that he's been stricken temporarily insane.  He can do nothing but scream and cower until the end of the fight probably...


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 17, 2004)

"Well, that was unexpected.  And frustrating."  Diggory, four bullets left, fires again.  *[Roll of 5 on d20, +1 ranged, total 6, likely failure.]*  "I need to get to that study, so we keep this thing busy somehow.  My marksmanship, I'm afraid is lacking.  Thoughts?"


----------



## JimAde (May 17, 2004)

[OOC: OK, so this round I'll... Cower and scream  ]


----------



## Jarval (May 17, 2004)

_(Wisdom check: 8 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 8)_

Richard sprints forwards, grabbing Trevor and dragging him back away from the creature that once was Thomas Pellgraine.

"Come on man, snap out of it!"  He says urgently to Trevor, trying to bring him back from his screaming fit.  _(Treat Injury?: 16 (roll) + 7 (skill modifier) = 23)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 17, 2004)

Dr. Hewitt pulls Trevor to one of the walls, slapping him lightly on the face.  Trevor comes to, glancing back and forth between the doctor and the man-creature before them.  Diggory fires a shot at the monster, but misses and blasts a hole in the wall.  Splinters and small bits of wood fly out.  The creature lunges at the inspector as he makes towards the study door, the formerly human hands shaping themselves into large, wickedly-edged blades of yellowed, toughened flesh.  It chops at his leg, but the inspector narrowly dodges out of the way.  

At almost that exact moment Aiolos Shaw fires his revolver at the thing that used to be Pellgraine.  With a sickening, viscous sound, the bullet impacts into the thing's side, and it oozes a disgusting pus-colored blood.  Pastor Miller, meanwhile, summons up his courage and leaps at the thing, flailing out with his brass knuckles.  To his surprise, he manages to give the thing a solid punch in the upper back.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Pellgraine-Thing: severely wounded

Pastor Miller: lightly wounded
Inspector Diggory: unhurt
Trevor MacAllistair: unhurt
Dr. Hewitt: unhurt
Aiolos Shaw: unhurt

Jim, Dr. Hewitt snapped you out of the temporary insanity.  So Trevor can act again, but whatever he does will be at -2, since he's still sort of jumpy.  

Miller, Shaw, I hope you don't mind that I've just gone ahead and NPCed your guys for this round.


----------



## Karl Green (May 18, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

[occ]Totally no problem with me, esp. as you seem to roll better then I do for Pastor Miller [/occ]

Andrew is shaken by what he is witnessing this morning, but he cannot allow this... thing ... to harm anyone else and strikes at it again as best he can...

Attack roll 14 (wow!) +1 =15, if I hit, 1d3+1 damage =2!!! Yes


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2004)

Aiolos trains his revolver once again on what he presumes to have once been Pellgraine and squeezes off another shot.









*OOC:*


no problem, since i'm not at home i don't always have access


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 18, 2004)

Shaw squeezes the trigger once more, and the creature is soon bleeding its nauseous blood from a second wound.  Pastor Miller dives at the thing once more, and once more connects with it.  The creature begins thrashing wildly, throwing Pastor Miller back.  Thomas Pellgraine's mouth opens horribly, distendedly, and within it appears the screaming face of another man, about the same age.  The creature writhes on the floor, arms and faces appearing within its chest, and then all is still.  The creature lies motionless on the floor, changing back into the form of Thomas Pellgraine, dissolving to a skeleton, and finally falling to ash. 

Don't worry, Karl, no real damage to Pastor Miller.  He's just a bit winded.  All in the name of a good death scene.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 18, 2004)

Diggory turns to Shaw.  "Nice shooting."  Then to the others, "I think it's in our best interest to seal up that little rift.  If Pellgraine didn't want me to do it, I'd say it's a good idea to try.  As for the rest of the study, I couldn't care less what becomes of it past these events."  The inspector heads towards the study and attempts to seal the portal with the _Aether Portal_ spell.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 18, 2004)

As Diggory begins the incantation, the ashes of the Pellgraine-Thing are drawn towards the study as if by a vacuum.  They begin to twirl and eddy in crazy circles, and eventually all are suctioned into a point above the still-present bloodstain.  Then the blood is drawn up, and the mixture of blood and ashes disappears into the pinpoint.  Then all is gone, and Diggory somehow knows that the portal is closed.

There are still mysteries to be solved, however.  The mystery of the encoded revelation Pastor Miller found, of the Devil's Foot Root and Dr. Verdain, and of exactly what fate befell Arthur...

As the five men think these things over, the sound of a carriage clopping up the drive is to be heard.  Someone gets out, the door shuts, and the carriage clops back up the path.  Looking out the shattered window in Arthur's bedroom, Dr. Hewitt sees DEDI in the yard downstairs.  When he sees the dead girl on the lawn and the damage to the house, he hurries inside and up the stairs.

"What in God's name has happened here?" he asks.


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

"We were hoping you might be able to shed a little light on that."  Richard replies.

"But first, do you know any way of getting Arthur free?  We can't just leave the poor chap lying there like... that..."  He gestures to the body fused into the floor, reluctant to look at it for too long.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 19, 2004)

"Oh my," Yeats says as he follows the doctor's gesture.  He hurries in and kneels beside Arthur.  He examines closely the boundary between Pellgraine's body and the floor and shakes his head.  "Unfortunately, I think not, beyond of course a saw.  I've told the cab driver who brought me here to summon the police, and so I imagine they should be here in a few moments."  He examines the huddled form of Trevor briefly, and then glances at Inspector Diggory.  

"I assume it's safe to say that what we feared came to pass.  This Thief of Forms was here, wasn't it?  But yet..." he walks over to the study, and peers inside in another of his trances.  He nods.  "I believe our troubles are over, however.  All I can theorize about Mr. Pellgraine is that somehow the portal Thomas had ripped open spread beyond the study.  I think Arthur 'fell through' our reality, only to rejoin it later."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 20, 2004)

"That's rather unpleasant sounding."  Diggory addresses the room in general.  "How do we explain this to the police?  I, of course, am sympathetic to the events here in that I'm willing and able to believe them, but most of my peers will be reluctant, to say the least, to accept things as we've seen them and experienced them."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 21, 2004)

"Indeed," says Yeats.  The sounds of another carriage clopping up the drive is heard.  The poet looks out the window.  "Please, let me deal with this, gentlemen.  I believe this house's reputation will provide the explanation," he says as he heads downstairs to speak with the police.  The others come downstairs after a few moments when Yeats calls.  He gestures to a short, heavyset, mustached man.  "Gentlemen, allow me to introduce Inspector Thomas White-Hurling of the Loughton constabulary."

White-Hurling bows to each of the assembled party.  "Reverend," he says deferentially as he inclines his head towards Pastor Miller.  He looks about, seemingly unfazed by the surrounding chaos.  "I suppose I shouldn't be surprised at anything that takes place here at the old Pellgraine house."  Yeats escorts the inspector upstairs, where he examines Arthur.

Yeats and the inspector come back downstairs, his head bowed solemnly.  "Gentlemen," he says in a somber tone, "I must inform you that Mr. Pellgraine has died."  With a tip of his bowler hat in respect to the dead, he continues.  "Now, I am content to chalk this up to the 'Pellgraine Curse', and I don't really want to take you fellows in, as according to Yeats you're all respectable folk.  As far as the Loughton police need be concerned, this is simply a case of murder by person or persons unknown.  Stay in town here for a few days for questioning," Inspector White-Hurling says as he jots down a few notes on the scene of the "crime".  He goes back outside for a moment to examine Rachel's body again.

The policeman gone for the moment, Yeats turns to the group.  "Mr. White-Hurling is another member of the Golden Dawn.  So, Inspector Diggory, your fears are unfounded."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 21, 2004)

WB Yeats said:
			
		

> "Mr. White-Hurling is another member of the Golden Dawn.  So, Inspector Diggory, your fears are unfounded."




"Well, that changes things, certainly.  Very glad about that, too."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 22, 2004)

Inspector White-Hurling re-enters the house.  "You fine gents can go," he says, "and remember what I said.  Stay about for a few days.  Now I'm off to get the others and begin cleaning up this place."  

"I suggest we stay at the King's Arms again for a few days," Yeats says.  "Give Baron Walsingham a chance to recover from his fright, as well."  He walks into the sitting-room and picks up the papers and books.  The Loughton inspector follows and rides in the same cab as Yeats and the five.  

"You said this morning you had a few more questions, Dr. Hewitt?" Yeats inquires as the cab clops down the drive and into the streets of Loughton, leaving the Pellgraine Tragedy behind.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 22, 2004)

*Postscript*

From the _London Times_, 31 April 1893:

"JACK THE RIPPER" IN ESSEX?
No Leads In Sensational Case

The bodies of Arthur Pellgraine, late of Loughton, and of his entire household were found on the morning of the 24th, at shortly past 11 o'clock.  They were found by Insp. Thomas White-Hurling.  The Loughton constabulary is releasing no details on the conditions of the bodies, which were evidently reminiscent of the savage crimes of "Jack the Ripper", who terrorized London nearly five years ago.  The police questioned a number of individuals who had apparently been in the area of the home, but these searches proved fruitless, and the crime is still unsolved.  

The mayor of Loughton plans to place the home, Pellgraine Manor, up for sale at the paltry sum of £20,000 after repairs are complete and the house cleaned.  The famous Irish bard, William Butler Yeats, has already advanced a bid on the property.

And so we reach the end of the first adventure.  Good job, all!  I'll post the next thread shortly.  In the meantime, Jarval, you can post Richard's questions on the OOC thread (it was right after you guys left the King's Arms).


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> In the meantime, Jarval, you can post Richard's questions on the OOC thread (it was right after you guys left the King's Arms).



_(*OoC:* Questions posted to the OoC thread, as requested.)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 23, 2004)

Lest I forget (again), I've posted a second IC thread here.


----------

